#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-21
<Ronnie> Rachid, UndiFineD kunnen jullie 3 woorden verzinnen voor ('die nog moeten komen', 'die nu actief zijn', 'die al geweest/voorbij zijn')
<UndiFineD> aanstaand, actief, voorgaand
<StefandeVries> komend, lopend, voorgaand
<StefandeVries> UndiFineD was me voor
<UndiFineD> joah, maar verschil is er wel :)
<UndiFineD> ik weet niet wat mooier past
<Ronnie> komend, actief past in deze context goed, voorgaand niet (het wordt een pagina met de resultaten van verkiezingen die al geweest zijn)
<StefandeVries> vorige, voorafgaande, voorafgegane
<StefandeVries> Al is dat laatste nauwelijks nog Nederlands te noemen
<Ronnie> geëindigd
<StefandeVries> voormalig, verleden,
<StefandeVries> ja, geëindigd..
<UndiFineD> ooit
<UndiFineD> wat hebben we toch een wonderlijk taaltje
<StefandeVries> nou..
 * StefandeVries wordt melancholisch
<UndiFineD> eh, je gaat nu toch geen smartlappen zingen he
<StefandeVries> nee
<StefandeVries> doe mij maar een goede piano ;)
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Feb 21 18:26:55 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> te laat hajour
<leoquant> lol
<UndiFineD> we hebben er een staan
<leoquant> hannie
<hannie> dag mensen
<leoquant> hoi
<UndiFineD> StefandeVries speelt er een liedje bij
<StefandeVries> god, het is al weer bijna half acht
<hannie> ff de agenda bekijken
<StefandeVries> Als je wilt, UndiFineD ;)
<leoquant> weer hetzelfde liedje StefandeVries
<leoquant> vergaderen.......
<Ronnie> ah, de agenda staat niet in het topic
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> Ronnie,  ik volg de mores van ubuntu-nl
<Ronnie> ;)
<RawChid> Hallo
<Ronnie> lang leve loco
<leoquant> hahaha dat leert snel
<hannie> hoi RawChid
<leoquant> gewoon verwijzen naar een/iets van een "wiki"
<leoquant> #chair leoquant
<meetingology> Current chairs: leoquant
<hannie> leoquant, wat een plichtsbesef ;)
<leoquant> #topic Evaluatie workshops
<meetingology> TOPIC: Evaluatie workshops
 * RawChid kan er een dik half uur bij zijn
<leoquant> vind het goed gaan zo
<hannie> Python wordt goed bezocht
<Ronnie> ik vind het een grandioos succes
<hannie> +1
<UndiFineD> ja erg leuk
<UndiFineD> ik moet alleen wat vergader tijdstippen verplaatsen
<StefandeVries> Veel bezoekers, snelle afhandeling van vragen uit het 'klaslokaal'. cursusleider met kennis van zaken
<leoquant> #topic Bevorderen aanwezigheid op IRC. En hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op Freenode IRC te attenderen.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Bevorderen aanwezigheid op IRC. En hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op Freenode IRC te attenderen.
<leoquant> vooral het laatste punt
<UndiFineD> het zit hier altijd wel vol
<StefandeVries> En het is altijd vrij actief
<leoquant> nee hulpzoekers mis ik
<leoquant> voor individuele hulp
<hannie> Moet daar een schema voor worden gemaakt?
<leoquant> alleen dan heeft +V ook zin
<hannie> Wie wanneer helpt?
<StefandeVries> De eerste ingeving die ik binnenkrijg is dat helpers in hun forumhandtekeningen verwijzingen plaatsen naar IRC en de kanalen
<leoquant> nou hannie hoe maken we reclame?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, klopt
<leoquant> Ronnie, RawChid en ik hebben dat gedaan
<hannie> Via forum wordt toch naar Mwanzo verwezen?
<leoquant> dat helpt
<StefandeVries> ik ben niet meer actief op het forum, leoquant
<leoquant> is ok StefandeVries
<hannie> Wordt er reclame gemaakt via twitter e.d?
<StefandeVries> volgens mij niet
<leoquant> nee hannie
<hannie> We moeten dus eigenlijk beginners naar het mwanzo-kanaal lokken
<RawChid> Wat versta je onder beginners?
<leoquant> ja ik heb StefandeVries  ooit geholpen met de coc
<hannie> mensen die begeleiding nodig hebben
<hannie> zoals aankomende vertalers, moderators etc
<RawChid> Blijkbaar worden die nu vooral door hun team al ondersteund?
<leoquant> mensen de weg wijzen binnen de infrastructuur
<leoquant> RawChid, zou kunnen idd
<hannie> Dat is waar, maar dat zou ook gecentraliseerd kunnen worden
<leoquant> kijk vanuit dit team zijn er al wel mensen/leden internationaal gegaan
<RawChid> Ik probeer te achterhalen waar de hulpzoekers zijn die leoquant mist
<leoquant> RawChid, yep
<leoquant> exalt is bij speechcontrol
<leoquant> erkan^, ook
<UndiFineD> en chris
<leoquant> ja
<exalt> wat is er ?
<hannie> maar wat heeft dat met Mwanzo te maken?
<UndiFineD> goeie morgen
<leoquant> twitter is een idee
<Ronnie> ik denk dat er nog weinig hulpzoekers zijn omdat weinig community leden tot nu toe actief bijdragen, op de gebieden waar mwanzo kan helpen
<leoquant> Ronnie, daar loop jij ook tegenaan he....
<Ronnie> ik denk door meer workshops te doen, dat er meer activiteit ontstaat en meer vragen komen
<exalt> leoquant, vraag in het offtopic kanaal of iemand zin heeft dieper in het ubuntu-nl wereldje binne te dringen
<exalt> of in ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> exalt, ok
<leoquant> ik zal daar actiever worden
<leoquant> goed idee
<leoquant> iemand anders nog?
<exalt> en miss kan je tjibba vragen of hij een leuke banner maakrt
<hannie> identica
<exalt> maakt*
<exalt> voor op ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> hannie, dank. ik schaam me diep
<hannie> Is de doelgroep goed omschreven?
<leoquant> ik ken identica niet he
<leoquant> hannie, dat denk ik wel
<exalt> post topics op hardware.info, hcc, webwereld tweakers etc  ?
<RawChid> Er is een verschil tussen meer mensen enthousiast te maken voor ubuntu-nl en mensen actiever op IRC krijgen
<hannie> Ik denk dat ook vanuit de teams naar mwanzo verwezen moet worden
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo lijkt nog niet genoeg verwezen te zijn in de huidige teams, inderdaad
<StefandeVries> verweven*
<leoquant> wat zouden we kunnen doen wat betr. dat punt?
<hannie> een schone taak voor o.a. ons VT
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> en documentatieteam
<UndiFineD> lid worden van die andere teams en verwijzen wanneer nodig / mogelijk
<leoquant> +1
<StefandeVries> maar lid worden om het lid worden, om ze maar te kunnen verwijzen lijkt me niet goed
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<UndiFineD> nee klopt StefandeVries
<leoquant> onze basis blijft smal
<StefandeVries> als je bijvoorbeeld het vertaalteam joint, zal je wel moet vertalen
<StefandeVries> klopt, leoquant
<leoquant> hoe vervelend dat ook klinkt
<leoquant> er zijn veel inactieven
<StefandeVries> vervelend, maar wel eerlijk. en niet onoverkomelijk
<hannie> ja, maar er valt veel meer in het Vt te doen
<UndiFineD> voor het aantal actieve leden vind ik het kanp dat we zo ver zijn met vertalen
<UndiFineD> knap ook
<leoquant> hannie, gebruik ook mwanzo he....
<Ronnie> we zullen als teams zichtbaarder moeten worden -> bijvoorbeeld via de planet
<leoquant> geef lessen etc.
<leoquant> planet +1
<Ronnie> ook voor andere teams
<hannie> planet ook goed idee
<leoquant> genoeg nu? iemand nog?
<hannie> volgende punt dan maar?
<StefandeVries> +1
<leoquant> #topic Invullen data en leiders workshops.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Invullen data en leiders workshops.
<leoquant> Ronnie, heb jij al een datum?
<hannie> Wie bepaald welke cursussen er gegeven worden?
<hannie> oeps, bepaalt
<leoquant> hannie, het team
<leoquant> jij
<leoquant> we
<Ronnie> nee, nog niet. Half maart ben ik klaar met mijn opleiding, dan heb ik volop tijd om deze te doen
<Ronnie> zal alvast een datum in maart/april plannen
<leoquant> goed Ronnie
<leoquant> en dank!
<RawChid> :)
<hannie> Werkt het als volgt: iemand wil een cursus geven, vraagt wanneer dat kan en
<leoquant> Ronnie, doey al veel
<leoquant> t
<leoquant> oops
<RawChid> Ja hannie
<hannie> Ik wil wel een lesje d/t geven :)
<leoquant> hannie, we kunnen "je" zo inplannen
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Veel mensen zouden daar wel wat aan hebben hannie :P
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkd me een goedt idee LO
<Ronnie> Iemand tegen wo 30 maart voor GPG workshop?
<StefandeVries> :P*
 * leoquant denkt meer aan richtlijnen/launchpad .po bestanden
<hannie> wat is GPG?
<leoquant> nee Ronnie
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat hij PGP bedoelt =)
<RawChid> Nee, hij bedoelt GPG
<RawChid> Maar het komt ong. op hetzelfde neer
<Ronnie> De key om de code of conduct te ondertekenen
<leoquant> ik haal dat ook door elkaar pgp en gpg
<RawChid> GPG is een implementatie van PGP
<leoquant> g=gnu
<leoquant> p=pretty
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> GNU Privacy Guard
<Ronnie> leoquant: Woensdag 30 maart 2011 van 19:30 to 20:30  <= zet jij deze op het forum
<leoquant> jooo
<RawChid> Oke, nog meer over workshops?
<leoquant> anders nog?
<RawChid> Cees nog beoefte aan de wiki workshop?
<leoquant> vast
<leoquant> #topic Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen.
<leoquant> Gotiniens?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen.
<leoquant> Gotiniens, hoe is het daar mee
<hannie> Kan die uitleg over CoC ondertekening niet beter via wiki?
<leoquant> Gotiniens, ?
<leoquant> hmm
<Gotiniens> leoquant, ik heb met chris johnston gesproken
<leoquant> vertel
<hannie> Het staat ook goed beschreven bij Ubuntu-manual.org
<Gotiniens> je hoeft weinig te doen om de user days te organiseren
<Gotiniens> zorg voor een datum en workshops en je mag ze geven
<leoquant> synchroon?
<Gotiniens> dan moet je het met de mensen die de workshop geven gaan bespreken
<Gotiniens> maar het hoeft niet perse
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/27/detail/ <= GPG
<leoquant> dan gebruik je materiaal?
<leoquant> en de logs?
<Gotiniens> dus we kunnen 2 dingen doen: 1. zelf workshops regelen en dan wel andere onderwerpen hebben als de engelse user days
<Gotiniens> 2. de workshops van de engelse user days gebruiken
<Gotiniens> ik ben zelf meer voor 1
<leoquant> er is een derde optie
<Gotiniens> omdat je dan zeker weet dat we zelf de kennis in huis hebben
<Gotiniens> leoquant, een mix bedoel je?
<leoquant> synchroon, net als de spaanstaligen doen
<leoquant> apart kanaal
<Gotiniens> dat bedoelde ik met 2
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> heb je een "streefdatum"
<Gotiniens> ik wil het in principe wel tegelijkertijd doen met de engelse variant, dat is waarschijnlijk in juli
<Gotiniens> maar die datum is nog niet bekend gemaakt
<leoquant> heb je hulp nodig?
<Gotiniens> (of dat moet vorige week gedaan zijn)
<Gotiniens> in principe nu niet
<leoquant> wil je een team?
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> leg je dan wel je vorderingen vast
<Gotiniens> ik zoek wel mensen nog die een workshop willen geven
<leoquant> voor ons
<leoquant> leg dat ook vast
<leoquant> dan kunnen we er naar verwijzen...
<Gotiniens> is goed
<leoquant> #topic Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<leoquant> Kandidaten zijn: Undefined en MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> Zouden jullie je activiteiten binnen mwanzo en buiten mwanzo kunnen toelichten, voordat we gaan stemmen?
<leoquant> Undefined als eerste.
<RawChid> UndiFineD mag ook :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ping UndiFineD
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif is er niet
<leoquant> nuh ik zie het
<leoquant> gaan we stemmen?
<leoquant> over UndiFineD ?
<UndiFineD> ?
<leoquant> ja toch
<UndiFineD> ik was toch al team lid
<leoquant> nee!
<UndiFineD> oh
<hannie> ay, maar ik heb geen bezwaar hoor
<UndiFineD> Ik heb me zelf niet op die lijst gezet
<Ronnie> promoot jezelf UndiFineD
<leoquant> laat maar
<leoquant> #vote Undefined  als teamlid mwanzo
<meetingology> Please vote on: Undefined  als teamlid mwanzo
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<hannie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from hannie
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<UndiFineD> wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<Gotiniens> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Gotiniens
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<johanvd> sorry dat ik wat laat ben :P
<leoquant> RawChid, ?
<UndiFineD> :D
<RawChid> Ik doe niet mee
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Undefined  als teamlid mwanzo
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<leoquant> ツ
<UndiFineD> dan moet ik mn lesjes toch maar gauw eens afmaken
<leoquant> #topic structuur IRC-kanalen (algemene #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas)
<leoquant> JanC?
<meetingology> TOPIC: structuur IRC-kanalen (algemene #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas)
<leoquant> JanC
<RawChid> Zijn uitleg is duidelijk
<hannie> Welke uitleg?
<leoquant> Ik vind dat als de samenwerking met internationale initiatieven vorm krijgt, een naamsverandering zeer wenselijk is. Denk aan Ubuntu users days, packaging lessen, etc. Dan moet er over de partij die aanschuift: ubuntu-nl, geen enkele misopvatting zijn. Daarvoor heeft een naamsverandering van het “mwanzo klas lokaal” (naar ubuntu-nl-klas) wat met mij betreft niet zoveel zin.
<RawChid> hannie, punt van JanC op de agenda: structuur IRC-kanalen (algemene #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas)
<leoquant> dat is mijn opvatting
<leoquant> intern kan er geen misopvatting zijn
<leoquant> internationaal heel erg
<RawChid> Ik ben het eens met JanC
<JanC> hm, had ik dat op de agenda gezet?  (ik had alleszins wel die opmerking gemaakt idd.)
<johanvd> de nieuwe naam is korter dus minder intikken, en het is ook nog eens duidelijk. wat mij betreft gewoon wijzigen dus :)
<hannie> Ik twijfel
<Ronnie> ik ben voor
<Ronnie> minder typen, gemakkelijker lezen en ionthouden
<hannie> Ik vind het meer met mwanzo dan met ubuntu-nl in het algemeen te maken hebben
<StefandeVries> eens met hannie
<RawChid> Het wordt door mwanzo gedaan onder de vlag van Ubuntu nl
<Gotiniens> als je zonder mwanzo gaat gebruiken zouden andere teams er ook gebruik van kunnen maken
<johanvd> een algemeen klas-kanaal kan ook door anderen binnen ubuntu-nl gebruikt worden
<hannie> Ik vind minder typen geen goed argument (sorry, Ronnie)
 * RawChid moet er vandoor. Succes verder! 
<johanvd> het is niet zo dat alleen mwanzo er gebruik van kan maken
<Gotiniens> johanvd, nee klopt, maar dat doet de naam wel denken
<Gotiniens> nu
<leoquant> #vote janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Please vote on: janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<hannie> Nee, meerderen maken gebruik van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<leoquant> -1 voorlopig
<Ronnie> +0
<StefandeVries> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from StefandeVries
<hannie> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from hannie
<Gotiniens> +0 ik ben er nog niet helemaal overuit
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<UndiFineD> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from UndiFineD
<Gotiniens> +0
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Gotiniens> regestreerd hij +0 nu niet?
<Ronnie> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Ronnie
<Gotiniens> 0 ik ben er nog niet helemaal overuit
<Gotiniens> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> ah
<Gotiniens> bugje dus :)
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:2 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Deadlock
<hannie> Die hadden we nog niet gehad
<leoquant> ik tel iets anders
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> heel anders
<StefandeVries> stemmen met toelichtingen erbij worden niet meegenomen
<JanC> +1 van mij (sorry was a/d telefoon)  ;-)
<StefandeVries> gewoon +0, -1 of +1
<hannie> robots kunnen toch niet tellen
<leoquant> again
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, nee +0 werkt dus niet
<johanvd> wat is de reden van de tegenstanders om een -1 te geven?
<leoquant> #vote janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Please vote on: janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<leoquant> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from leoquant
<UndiFineD> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from UndiFineD
<JanC> +1
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JanC
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<Gotiniens> 0
<StefandeVries> -1
<meetingology> 0 received from Gotiniens
<meetingology> -1 received from StefandeVries
<Ronnie> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Ronnie
<hannie> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from hannie
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: janc voor naamsverandering
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:3 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Deadlock
<johanvd> lol
<leoquant> hihi
<johanvd> nog een keer de vraag dan maar: waarom zijn de tegenstanders tegen?
<leoquant> ik laat het voorlopig zo
<leoquant> als we intern. gaan gaan we richting naamsverandering
<StefandeVries> Het klaslokaal wordt vooralsnog geexploiteerd door Mwanzo alleen, en internationale verwaaring? Kom nou..
<leoquant> lijkt me logisch
<hannie> ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit waarom
<johanvd> met andere woorden: waarom moet het een specifiek mwanzo-kanaal zijn en geen algemeen?
<UndiFineD> Ik ben voor, omdat de klas dan duidelijk gebruikt kan worden door alle teams
<leoquant> we kunnen er de volgende vergadering over verder gaan
<leoquant> ik kan geen actie ondernemen
<hannie> Ik ben voorstander om dit door te schuiven zodat we er nog even over kunnen nadenken
<leoquant> +1
<JanC> het is vooral mijn bedoeling dat er één kanaal komt waar alle "lessen" en aanverwanten van alle teams kunnen doorgaan
<leoquant> argumenten
<Ronnie> oke, doorschuiven naar volgende vergadering
<JanC> zo zou het ook handig zijn als alle meetings in -meeting doorgaan, etc.
<leoquant> JanC, duidelijk
<leoquant> doorgeschoven
<leoquant> wat verder ter tafel komt
<JanC> anders zitten we straks met 3 kanalen per team en wordt het wel erg breed uitgesmeerd allemaal
<leoquant> iemand nog punten?
<StefandeVries> ik niet
<hannie> Niet echt. Ik zal wel een cursus voor het Vt gaan voorbereiden
<StefandeVries> alleen dat ik de Pyhoncursus een fijn en leerzaam project vind om aan mee te werken :)
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Feb 21 19:19:34 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-02-21-18.26.moin.txt
<hannie> Ja, het smaakt naar meer
<hannie> Python dus
<Ronnie> binnenkort is het developerweek, kunnen wij daar iets mee als mwnazo
<leoquant> thx iedereen!!!
<Ronnie> te laat :(
<leoquant> ga door Ronnie
<hannie> leoquant, jij ook bedankt voor de goede leiding
<Ronnie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<leoquant> dev week
<leoquant> ik heb het op onze wiki gezet Ronnie
<leoquant> maar5 niemand is er mee bezig
<Ronnie> vooral voor de pythonners kan: "Introduction to Django Development -- lukasz" interresant zijn
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> ik ga daar wat mee doen
<UndiFineD> hannie: JackyAlcine is bezig met een kunstmatig intelligente vertaler, die zou internationaal moeten kunnen gaan werken, met alle kennis van voorgaande gedane vertalingen
<Gotiniens> "To make it easier for new developers who feel their English is not good enough yet to participate, we will have LoCo members in a variety of channels who can translate your questions for you and pass them on to the hosts of the session."
<Ronnie> deze trouwens ook "LoCo Directory Hacking - mhall119 and cjohnston"
<Gotiniens> we zouden ons daar mee bezig kunne houden?
<leoquant> Ronnie, inderdaad dat is er
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: goed pint
<leoquant> Gotiniens, zeker!
<UndiFineD> leoquant: ik ben er mee bezig als in Ik houd een 5minuten sessie over SpeechControl
<Ronnie> hannie: iets voor het vertaalteam?
<leoquant> gelezen idd UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> :)
<leoquant> good job
<leoquant> zet het op onze wiki
<leoquant> echt dat helpt
<leoquant> iemand nog iets
<leoquant> ?
<UndiFineD> ik heb de tekst al geschreven, in de wiki
<leoquant> (mwanzo wiki?)
<leoquant> dat was het
<hannie> UndiFined, waar staat dat?
<leoquant> bedankt allen
<UndiFineD> ik w-u-c
<hannie> Dag jongens, tot de volgende keer
<leoquant> doeg!
<UndiFineD> wiki.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> UndiFineD, kan zoiets niet ook op de planet?
<leoquant> je verhaal daar goed neerzetten samen met hajour
<UndiFineD> misschien wel, maar ik werd gevraagd om het te doen
<leoquant> en je les?
<leoquant> ok
<UndiFineD> dus 15minuten later stond ik op de lijst en had ik de tekst al geschreven
<leoquant> maar zo maak je wat los binnen onze loco
<UndiFineD> lessen moetten echt nog grondig uitgewerkt worden
<leoquant> verbeerdt de horizon
<UndiFineD> daarvoor heb ik hulp o.a. van doctormo
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> Ronnie,
<leoquant> Participatie UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<leoquant> Ook hier is mogelijk om als LoCo mee te doen, en de Engelstalige workshops te vertalen. De Deense, Catalaanse, Finse en andere LoCo's gaan ons reeds voor in "live-sessies". Voorlopig komt de aankomende week van eind Febr. 2011 nog te vroeg voor ons om onze eventuele bijdrage goed te organiseren. Maar op de wat langere termijn liggen er kansen voor onze LoCo. Additionele informatie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuD
<leoquant> eveloperWeek.
<leoquant> stond op de mwanzo wiki
<leoquant> enfin ik ben zo weg helaas...
<leoquant> tot morgen
<Ronnie> tot morgen
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Hai
<erkan^> Hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<erkan^> Prima
<erkan^> en met je ?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed eigenlijk :D
<MrChrisDruif> Lekker wat bier etc. achter m'n kiezen, dus mag niet echt klagen
<erkan^> ik heb hier geen enkele bier S-:
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is wel vervelend :P
<MrChrisDruif> :P=:)
<erkan^> ja erggggggggggggg
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik snappen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, je vroeg mij iets over PSP op Wine erkan^?
<erkan^> Ja MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Wat wil je daar over weten dan erkan^?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-22
<erkan^> heb jij ooit met PSP op Wine geprobeerd?
<erkan^> (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, volgens mij niet....en waarom zou je PSP op Wine doen?
<erkan^> zag een foto op facebook van andere persoon. persoon zei tegen me: Ze heeft een leuke foto gemaakt, met behulp van PSP.. Ik heb die ook gezien, echt mooi... MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aha....foto's maken met PSP?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> "fotobewerkingsprogramma" tog ?
<erkan^> (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...PS :P
<MrChrisDruif> Photoshop
<erkan^> Paint Shop Pro
<RawChid> Net zoiets als Gimp, maar dan voor Windows
<MrChrisDruif> Paint Shop Pro? <_<"
<erkan^> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Vind je het erg als ik dat niet eens ken? :P
<RawChid> Ook geen PlayStation Portable :P
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Daar zat ik ook eerst aan te denken :P
<erkan^> dat heb ik niet verwacht. ik dacht dat je weet heel veel over de fotobewerkingsprogramma's, MrChrisDruif :S
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, met mijn opmerkingen over InkScape gisteren? :P
<erkan^> ik vind heel erg dat je kent dat niet
<erkan^> :P
<erkan^> Ja !!!
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Maar voldoet GIMP dan niet aan je behoeften erkan^?
<erkan^> denk ik wel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag Zaterdag 15-01-11  weer workshop PYTHON. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 15-01-11  weer workshop PYTHON. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 05-03-11  weer een workshop PYTHON. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> morgen MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh leoquant
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> we hebben u erg gemist MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> gister
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, was me erg aan het genieten gisteren in het echte leven :)
<leoquant> lijkt mij goed :P zeer goed
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is de vergadering gisteren gegaan?
<leoquant> zie logs
<leoquant> UndiFineD, is nu teamlid
<MrChrisDruif> Gefeliciteerd UndiFineD :)
<leoquant> nah die is veel te druk
<leoquant> ligt op 1 oor
<StefandeVries> Zoals zovelen..
 * StefandeVries geeuwt
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen :)
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> morgen
<leoquant> ik ga koffie
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> goed plan
<MrChrisDruif> Ga zo lezen leoquant
<StefandeVries> tot later
<leoquant> erkan^, ping
<erkan^> leq
<erkan^> oh nee
<MrChrisDruif> Waar is leo heen gegaan?
<erkan^> ben weg, ong. drie uur ben ik er weer
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed erkan^ :)
<RawChid> LEEOO, LEHEEHEOOO
<RawChid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaHZeqQHQIs
<MrChrisDruif> Iedere komt als je Leo roept! :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, zat net de log van gisteren door te lezen :P
<RawChid> Ahja, er was een heuse meeting
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vraag me een beetje af wat jullie idee is van mwanzo.....wat ik las in de log was niet echt wat hetzelfde is als beginners-team
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant :)
<RawChid> Ssht, daar istie.
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: RawChid: Hadden jullie me zin/vraag gezien?
<RawChid> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, wat is jullie reactie daarop? :P
<RawChid> Ik vind mezelf meer een zijlijn mwanzo'er. Maar mijn idee erbij is om ondersteuning te bieden ana mensen die nieuw zijn binnen de gemeenschap.
<RawChid> Ik weet verder niet zo goed wat het internationale UBT doet.
<RawChid> Nieuwe mensen bekend maken en enthousiasmeren (buzzword)
<MrChrisDruif> Buzzwords :P
<RawChid> Zoals ik het begrijp is het idee/doel hetzelfde als UBT, alleen de uitwerking iets anders, meer gericht ubuntu-nl (hele andere gemeenschap).
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ubt is er inderdaad om nieuwe mensen die willen helpen bij de community. Maar die ondersteuning is meer persoonlijk dan technisch (om het zo maar even te zeggen)
<RawChid> Oke, net als hier dus?
<MrChrisDruif> Ze maken ze inderdaad bekent met hoe de structuur is in de gemeenschap...dus als zo'n padawan (zo noemen ze die) bijv. wiki werk wil doen, dan wordt dat deel ook verzorgd door de wiki afdeling, niet door de master
<MrChrisDruif> En krijgt dan ook een mentor toegewezen vanuit die afdeling
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan ook de master zijn...
<MrChrisDruif> Master helpt ook met het tekenen van de CoC, wiki-pagina opstellen, lid laten worden van de juiste afdeling, vinden van een mentor
<RawChid> Oke
<MrChrisDruif> Dus weet niet of dat "hetzelfde" is als ubt :)
<RawChid> In het ideale geval zal dat hier dnek ik ook wel zo werken. Alleen moet het zo evolueren
<RawChid> Want nu zijn het mijns inziens nog weinig "beginners".
<RawChid> Wat denk jij dan MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets moet natuurlijk ook groeien....ik kan wel eens aan bodhi vragen hoe hij het allemaal opgestart/herstart heeft :)
<MrChrisDruif> Kunnen we waarschijnlijk veel van leren
<MrChrisDruif> BRB
<erkan^> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai erkan^
<erkan^> hoi MrChrisDruif :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het erkan^?
<erkan^> Goed en met je?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, vanmiddag werd gezegd dat ik zoog :)
<MrChrisDruif> Door iemand op #ubuntu-beginners
<erkan^> echt waar?
 * erkan^ zit niet op #ubuntu-beginners, MrChrisDruif 
<MrChrisDruif> Is niet erg, is voornamelijk frustraties dat het niet wilde lukken, lag niet echt aan mij :)
 * erkan^ drinkt nu een koffie :-D
 * erkan^ is ook erg verslaafd, kan echt niet afblijven :p
<erkan^> erg he?
<MrChrisDruif> Eigenlijk wel :)
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan verslaafd raken aan koffie hé ;)
<erkan^> Ik juich erg als ik heb na 6 maanden niet meer .... (-:
<hannie> MrChrisDruif ben je hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Mentioning helpt inderdaad om me aandacht te trekken
<hannie> Mag ik even vragen waarom float(getal/getal) niet goed is?
<hannie> Ik wil als resultaat een getal met decimalen zien
<RawChid> Gokje: misschien zie je geen decimalen omdat de uitkomst een geheel getal is?
<MrChrisDruif> Wou ik net zeggen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als je rekent met "hele" getallen (int's), dan kan het antwoord geen float worden
<MrChrisDruif> Denk ik, maar ben niet bekend met python
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien als je cast naar float werkt het wel...
<RawChid> Ik ook niet zo met Python, maar in het algemeen is het converted naar float of double niet DE manier om decimalen te tonen.
<RawChid> Die float() is toch een cast?
<hannie> Nee, volgens mijn zakcalculator met cijfer achter de komma
<MrChrisDruif> In java cast je door (double) bijv...
<hannie> 10000/2610=3.83
<RawChid> En wat zegt Python?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar inderdaad, beter gewoon werken met doubles/floats
<hannie> 3.0
<MrChrisDruif> Heerlijk, afkappen naar ints :P
<RawChid> Ja, je geeft denk ik ints als inpunt
<RawChid> input
<MrChrisDruif> Denk ik ook...
<RawChid> DUs die rekent het uit, en geeft een geheel getal als resultaat, en daarna cast je naar float
<hannie> ok, dan moet ik input doen naar een variabele met float
<RawChid> Jup!
<MrChrisDruif> Als je getal1 & getal2 als double in laat komen, gaat het goed komen volgens mij...
<RawChid> float(getal1) eerst doen
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat ga ik proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Awesomw
<hannie> En dat van RawChid ook
<RawChid> Zie ons niet Pythonprogrammeurs eens tips geven dan :P
<RawChid> Succes, ik ben ff weg
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, je bent weer briljant
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, graag gedaan hoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> *blush* (deed niet zoveel)
<hannie> float(10000.00/2610.00)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<hannie> geeft 3.8314176245210727
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome-sauce :D
<hannie> float is niet eens nodig
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...nog beter...
<MrChrisDruif> Dat float(something) cast wat je doet zeker naar een flaot?
<sense> Staat iedereen van Mwanzo al op <http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel/VoorstelStemgerechtigden>?
<hannie> sense, jullie gaan toch eerst mensen uitkiezen die stemrecht krijgen
<sense> hannie: Wij gaan mensen op die lijst 'keuren', dat was de gedachte.
<sense> Omdat wij nooit allemaal uit ons hoofd kunnen bedenken wie er recht heeft, en ook mensen die wij niet kennen de kans willen geven het aan te vragen.
<hannie> en ga je dan de uitslag op de lijst publiceren?
<hannie> sorry, niet goed gelezen
<sense> hannie: Eerst, maar natuurlijk ook op het forum, mijn weblog, en door de mensen in een Launchpad-team te plaatsen.
<sense> hannie: Trouwens, staat iedereen van de vertaalgroep al op die lijst?
<sense> Nog bedankt voor wat verbeteringen op de wiki, trouwens. Daar zaten nog wel een paar lelijke fouten bij!
<hannie> Sense, ik dacht het wel, maar ik zal nog even controleren
<sense> bedankt!
<hannie> sense, ik kan het niet laten, het is een tic
<RawChid> Goed dat je het zegt. Ik zal nog iemand uit het documentatieteam toevoegen
<sense> mooi
<sense> hannie: Het is een erg handige tic!
<sense> kiwinote: Is stemrecht ook niet iets voor jou?
<hannie> RawChid, ben jij de stemrecht-pagina aan het bewerken?
<hannie> Ik wilde Kenneth nog toevoegen
<kiwinote> sense: waarschijnlijk wel, ik zal mijn naam zometeen op de lijst zetten
<sense> kiwinote: mooi
<kiwinote> sense: dank voor de herinnering
<sense> graag gedaan :) Ik heb het liefst zoveel mogelijk mensen met stemrecht, anders dan hebben we straks zo weinig stemmen.
<RawChid> hannie, ik ben nu klaar
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik hem toevoegen
<hannie> sense, binnenkort is de vertaling van de LoCo Directory klaar
<sense> hannie: Mooi, dat is dan snel klaar.
<hannie> Die moeten we ook meer gaan gebruiken vind ik.
<hannie> Handig als het in het Nederlands kan
<sense> ja
<sense> Het is een handig platform, en nu het in het Nederlands is (binnenkort) wordt het een stuk makkelijker voor eidereen.
<RawChid> hannie, ik wil er deze week weer aan werken
<RawChid> Ik dacht ook al aan een soort wikipagina met uitleg/richtlijnen erover
<RawChid> Zodat bijv. duidelijk is wanneer je een meeting aanmaakt, of wanneer een event.
<sense> etenstijd!
<RawChid> Eetse
<hannie> RawChid, ik ben er momenteel ook mee bezig, 54%
<hannie> RawChid, die wiki-uitleg is een prima idee. Ik moest ook eerst ermee stoeien
<RawChid> Ja, ik wil eerst ook wat meer ermee werken zodat het mij nog duidelijker wordt.
<hannie> RawChid, een vraagje:
<hannie> Global = wereldwijd of mondiaal. Wat vind je mooier?
<hannie> b.v. mondiale LoCo-activiteit
<leoquant> sense commandoline staat die er bij?
<RawChid> Volgens mij had ik ergens al wereldwijd gebruikt
 * RawChid wilde ook eerst een lijstje maken voor ik verder ging, en suggesties ging nakijken
<leoquant> aka marten de vries
<RawChid> Zoals vertaling voor event is niet altijd consequent gedaan
<RawChid> hannie^
<leoquant> sense ik heb marten de vries erbij gezet
<hannie> RawChid, ik zal het bij een suggestie houden als er nog geen beslissing is
<sense> leoquant: Mooi
<leoquant> man man
<leoquant> iedereen alive?
<RawChid> Ik wel
<RawChid> Jij dan?
<RawChid> :P
<Oer> :-)
<leoquant> pff
<RawChid> Wat's up?
<leoquant> grappig in #freenode
<leoquant> "gewone netsplit"
<RawChid> Kan je er echt om lachen of ben je sarcastisch :P
<leoquant> straks komt christel
<leoquant> massive ddos
<leoquant> christel zegt altijd hetzelfde
<RawChid> Ik had een notice
<leoquant> -Martinp23- [Global Notice] Hi everyone! Just a bit of re-routing there which will hopefully reduce lag in parts of the network and make the layout a bit more sane. Sorry for the noise! Join #freenode with any questions.
<leoquant> geen christel
<RawChid> Wie of wat is christel dan?
<leoquant> een staffer(bot)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<erkan^> me too, leoquant :s
<leoquant> zit net naar een toespraak te luisteren
<leoquant> niet van christel
<leoquant> maar uit libie
<FOAD> Wat een gaaf ding.
<FOAD> Aha.
<leoquant> FOAD, tis geen ding of pop
<FOAD> Sorry, dat typte ik in het verkeerde kanaal.
<leoquant> ja morgen om 12.00, maar 't bushokje
<leoquant> is om de hoek
<Oer> leoquant, vraagje. mag ik het ubuntu logo borduren op een shirt/cap/badge ? en in grotere oplage ?
<leoquant> jij mag alles van mij
<RawChid> Dan wil ik dat je er ook 1 op mijn broek maakt Oer :P
<leoquant> van mij mag dat niet?
<leoquant> wie heeft jou dat verboden!
<Oer> ik bedoel, is het logo vrij om te gebruiken ?
<leoquant> oei...........
<Oer> kan me voorstellen dat canonical daar iets over te zeggen heeft ?
<leoquant> in huiselijke kring...?
<RawChid> Maar ik neem aan dat zolang jij over hun rug geen bakken met geld verdient je mag doen wat je wilt
<leoquant> ja joh
<RawChid> Soort van Creative Commons
<leoquant> maar maak je een fabriekje, en dat zet je op china
<Oer> nee, ik dacht aan een aantal laten maken, en zien wat dit bij een install/release party kan opbrengen voor de kosten zaalhuur e.d.
<leoquant> en dat gaat via containers nar europa.....
<leoquant> tja
<RawChid> Oer leuk idee. Alleen zou ik zelf eerder een T shirt kopen dan een broek
<leoquant> yep t shirt
<leoquant> past vaak
<RawChid> Broeken zijn erg specifiek qua maat enzo
<leoquant> nogal
<RawChid> lol, wat leoquant zegt
<Oer> het probleem is alleen de opzet, de 1e logo kosten.
<leoquant> en hoofden verschillen ook he
<Oer> de vervolg is gewoon reproduceren.
<leoquant> als een pipo denkhoofd hebt....
<Oer> in svg format
<leoquant> dus die pet past ons niet allemaal
<leoquant> RawChid, heeft een hoofdomtrek van 52 cm
<leoquant> minstens
<Oer> een stedson met logo ?
<Oer> dat kan ook, ze kan rond borduren
<leoquant> terwijl ik het weer met minder moet doen
<leoquant> ah
<RawChid> 73,05 cm om precies te zijn
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> dat is je taalknobbel?
<RawChid> JE ne sais pas
<leoquant> mias alors
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> mias....
<leoquant> waar jij een knobbel hebt
<leoquant> heb ik een deuk
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat ik geen knobbel in mijn ego heb
<RawChid> ;)
<leoquant> nou....
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> jij hebt wel iets met ego's
<leoquant> lego bedoel ik
<leoquant> iemand zonder ego: lego
<RawChid> LEGO is tof
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<leoquant> *zucht
<leoquant> ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan onze desinformatie Oer ....
<Oer> ik ga het gewoon doen :P
<leoquant> mijn levens motto ツ
<Oer> en ik zal dŕ tippen om eens een lapje van 1/4 m2 te maken met een paar populaire distro's
<Oer> ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu
<leoquant> omgbuntu
<Oer> here be dragons
<leoquant> en onze nieuwste calimero lubuntu
<Oer> netbook
<leoquant> let it come down Oer
<leoquant> (uit de sheltering sky)
<leoquant> RawChid
<Oer> uit the sky ...
<Oer> Met maanden vertraging begint spaceshuttle Discovery donderdagavond om 22.41 uur (Ned. Tijd) aan zijn laatste reis
<RawChid> leoquant
<leoquant> wel te rusten
<RawChid> Zeg he teens
<RawChid> Wel te rusten ;)
<RawChid> Rustug annn
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-23
<RawChid> leoquant!
<RawChid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaHZeqQHQIs
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> (maar nu ga ik weer verder met opnvpn)
<RawChid> Ronnie!
<Ronnie> RawChid: !
<RawChid> Whoei!
<RawChid> Ik wil het even met je hebben over de LoCo Dir
<RawChid> Ben ff een lijstje aan het maken voor vertalen
<RawChid> Het woord Tag, wordt doorgaangs vertaald naar Label.
<RawChid> Alleen bij Microblogging Hash Tag is dit weer niet handig
<RawChid> Kunnen we overal gewoon tag gebruiken in de NL strings?
<RawChid> Wat denk jij...
<Ronnie> tag is volgens mij redelijk ingeburgerd, alhoewel voor een leek "label" beter te begrijpen is
<RawChid> Wat zijn tags ongeveer?
<Ronnie> hash label of gewoon label zou kunnen bij twitter, weet alleen niet wat de gewoonte is
<RawChid> Want ik zie het nu n iet terug op loco.ubuntu.com
<RawChid> Wordt het woord tag alleen gebruikt voor twitter meuk/.
<RawChid> ??
<Ronnie> RawChid: kun je de regel in het vertaalbestand doorgeven, dan kan ik opzoeken bij welke opties deze horen
<RawChid> events/forms.py line 20
<RawChid> uit mn hoofd
<RawChid> ff checken
<RawChid> Anders check ik de branch ook wel ff uit :P
<RawChid> Maar ik had gekeken op loco.ubu bij "Add event", en zag neits. Maar miss zit is dat nog niet online
<exalt> RawChid, is ene hashtag niet gewoon een naam ?
<RawChid> Ronnie: Ik heb het denk ik al
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/+translate?batch=20&show=all&search=tag
<RawChid> "tag used in web albums like; picasa, flickr, and more"
<RawChid> Beter tag houden vind ik.
<Ronnie> ja, Tag is goed, geen vertaling nodig vind ik
<RawChid> Thnx
<RawChid> exalt, het gaat mij trouwens erom dat de vertaling voor de gebruiker zo duidelijk mogelijk is.
<RawChid> Dus hash tag kun je beter hash tag laten vind ik
<RawChid> Ronnie
<RawChid> Node, in meetings/forms.py:107
<RawChid> Uit de code wordt ik ook niet veel wijzer
<RawChid> Weet jij toevallig wat die Node inhoudt?
<Ronnie> ben op het moment wat aan het meten op het lab
<Ronnie> ben zo weer terug
<RawChid> Ah oke
<RawChid> Geen probleem joh
 * RawChid moet zo weer ff weg
<leoquant> RawChid, ga binnenkort je activiteiten bij ubuntu inperken?
<leoquant> (las ik)
<RawChid> Nouja, ooit
<RawChid> Ik ga een lange reis maken
<leoquant> geweldig
<RawChid> Zeker :)
<RawChid> Maar daarom wil ik me dus niet vastleggen op bepaalde verantwoordelijkheden
<leoquant> duidelijk
<leoquant> begrijpelijk
<leoquant> maargoe je moest weg
<leoquant> later
<RawChid> Ja, straks
<RawChid> Ben ff bezig een lijstje op te stellen voor vertalen, en dan ff frisse neus halen :P
<leoquant> :P tis koud hier
<MrChrisDruif> Vertalen? Van welke taal naar welke taal?
<RawChid> Engels -> Nederlands
<leoquant> bepaalde termen zijn idd erg moeilijk
<RawChid> Het is ook vooral wat je afspreekt en in welke context je werkt
<leoquant> omdat ze zo "computer" gebonden zijn, en internationaal gebruikt worden
<RawChid> Zodat je niet van 3 mensen 3 verschillende NL woorden krijgt van 1 engels woord
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> En dat ook ja. Ik vind dat we Tag niet moeten vertalen bijv.
<leoquant> feitelijk gebruiken we soms vaktaal
<leoquant> dat is niet anders
<leoquant> anders krijg je jip en janneke, jerome uitdrukkingen
<MrChrisDruif> Vakjargon....
<leoquant> best wel
<RawChid> vakjargon? Jargon is meestal vaktaal ja :P
<RawChid> [/purist]
<RawChid> Met programmeurs onder elkaar is het helemaal erg
<RawChid> Werkwoorden maken van Engelse woorden enzo :P
<RawChid> Kun je dit even compilen.
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, vertaal eens syntax error
<RawChid> syntaxfout? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> fout voorbeeld
<leoquant> uh
<RawChid> Ik ga straks lekker coden
<MrChrisDruif> Syntaxis fout :P
<leoquant> coden-->prgrammeren?
<RawChid> Ja :P
<leoquant> syntaxis?
 * leoquant gaat eerst wat doen aan zijn taal/toetsenbord/errors
<leoquant> vertypingen :P
<RawChid> Ik heb geen probleem met anglicisme, soms vind ik dat juist duidelijker :P
<RawChid> soms = meestal
 * leoquant gaat weer door...
<exalt> is er niet een project die een acceptabele paint concurrent wil maken ?
<MrChrisDruif> sintaxis is naar het schijnt ook een nederlands woord, wat zoiets betekent als zinsbouw ;)
<Ronnie> RawChid: Node heeft wat te maken met de volgorde van de agenda items volgens mij (deze kunnen achteraf aangepast worden), de parent_node verwijst naar het agendapunt wat een level hoger ligt
<RawChid> Dankje Ronnie, ik zag het als gebruiker niet terug.
<Ronnie> RawChid: als gebruiker moet je een meeting aanmaken, en dan agenda items toevoegen volgens mij
<RawChid> Ahzo, oke
<Ronnie> RawChid: in de interface staat nu al volgorde
<Ronnie> geen idee waar dat vandaan komt
<RawChid> Nice, ff klooien met agenda en meeting
<Ronnie> Parent Node, kun je misschien labelen als: "Is onderdeel van...." of iets in die richting
<RawChid> Je kunt een item onder een item hangen
<RawChid> item=agendapunt
<RawChid> En ik kan de "order" (volgorde) aangeven
<Ronnie> helemaal duidelijk
<RawChid> Dat wel, alleen vind ik node nergens terug lol :P
<RawChid> Maar die laat ik wel even voor wat het is (knooppunt)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm? Node?
<MrChrisDruif> Knooppunt lijkt een goede vertaling....afhankelijk van de context
<RawChid> Ja, dat is precies waar het over hebben. De context :)
<RawChid> In grafen en cycles kun je ook van gewoon knopen spreken dacht ik
<Ronnie> node is the order (waar dat ergens in de code terug te vinden is, weet ik zo niet
<RawChid> k
<MrChrisDruif> Wie heeft de sneeuw besteld?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wat is de context?
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik denk dat deze code nog nergens in de interface terugkomt, waarom weet ik niet
<RawChid> Omdat jullie prutsers zijn!
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Grapjuh
<Ronnie> weet iemand de manier om een bepaalde text in textbestanden in een map+submappen te vinden (find commando?)
<Ronnie> :D
<RawChid> grep
<RawChid> grep -r text ./*
<RawChid> Doet recursief
<RawChid> Heb ik net steeds zitten doen in het LoCo project :P
<RawChid> grep -niIr is mijn vriend
<Ronnie> ja, maar zoekt die de tekst ook IN bestanden?
<RawChid> Alleen maar in bestanden
<RawChid> find -name doet in bestandsnamen
<Ronnie> oke, die moet ik onthouden
<Ronnie> er is schijnbaar al code geschreven die nog niet actief is
<Ronnie> daar zit dus die node en parent node in
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid> BTW, kun je niet CTRL+F door je hele project doen in je IDE :P
<Ronnie> gedit als IDE ;)
<RawChid> Ah
 * RawChid likes eclipse vanwege dat soort functies
<Ronnie> andere IDE's plaatsen weer overal settings bestanden en kost tijd om op te zetten
<Ronnie> soms wil ik 4 verschillende branches downloaden/aanpassen
<Ronnie> dat is wat lastiger in eclipse
<RawChid> True
<Ronnie> voor een ander project waar we SVN gebruiken, gebruik ik wel eclipse en werkt erg fijn
<RawChid> ff snel een branch bekijken doe ik in vim
<RawChid> Ook geen eclipse ofzo
<RawChid> teveel werk
<Ronnie> vim kan ik totaal niet mee overweg. schijnt een goede te zijn, maar heeft een stijle leercurve
 * Ronnie gaat weer het lab op
<RawChid> lab-ze!
<Ronnie> voor de laatste keer vandaag en dan ga ik op huis an
<JanC> er zijn gedit plugins als je door je "project" wil zoeken
<hannie> RawChid, ben jij toevallig bezig met de LoCo Directory?
<hannie> Ik heb problemen met opslaan
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Had vanmiddag wel een paar keer: "error"
<RawChid> Launchpad trok mijn queries niet
<RawChid> hannie ^
<hannie> ok, ik ben er weer
<hannie> Ik krijg de melding: ff spieken
<hannie> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hannie> Try reloading this page in a minute or two.
<hannie> If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<hannie> op #launchpad krijg ik geen respons.
<RawChid> HMz :S
<RawChid> Dat krijg je wanneer je op opslaan klikt?
<RawChid> Wel irritant, want je wilt niet dat je werk verloren gaat, dus moet dat scherm wel open houden tot het weer werkt ofzo :P
<hannie> Ja, ik heb net beet op #Launchpad
<RawChid> ook ff kiekn
<RawChid> Raar probleem hannie :S
<RawChid> Ik had vanmiddag nog wat strings veranderd
<hannie> RawChid, ik snap er geen iota van
<hannie> Maar de hulptroepen zijn bezig ;)
<RawChid> Hulde
<RawChid> welke string is het? Kijken wat ie bij doet?
<hannie> ff kijken
<hannie> 260. Ik wa bezig mondiale in wereldwijde te veranderen
<RawChid> Oke, ff proberen
<RawChid> Hij is veranderd hn
<RawChid> Ik zie dat jij em 6 minuten geleden veranderd hebt
<RawChid> Er staat wereldwijd
<hannie> RawChid, dat is vreemd. dus dan is het toch opgeslagen
<RawChid> Jup
<hannie> Bij mij zie ik nog steeds mondiale
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/260/+translate
<RawChid> Klik eens op die URL
<RawChid> En zie je het dan nog steeds?
<hannie> RawChid, probeer 263 eens
<RawChid> Daar staat wel mondiaal
<RawChid> Had je al gekeken?
<hannie> Ik heb net #24 gewijzigd, maar weer foutmelding. Probeer jij 24 eens
<RawChid> En wat zag jij bij 260 ?
<hannie> 260 heeft hij wel geaccepteerd (21 seconds ago)
<hannie> Bij # 24 zie ik na de foutmelding nogsteeds mijn verbetering bij New translation staan
<hannie> Maar hij wordt niet bij Current Dutch opgenomen
<hannie> RawChid, als je bij Search mondiale intypt zie je de berichten die ik wil verbeteren
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Maar ik laat het even hierbij. Moet wat anders doen nu
<hannie> goed, ik houd LP nog even in de gaten
<RawChid> Succes
<hannie> merci
<leoquant> systeem: beheer: users and groups: kan ik nopasswordlogin veilig verwijderen? ik login met pass..
<leoquant> auth log: user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user ......
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-24
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant :)
<leoquant> morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Alles goed?
<leoquant> druk druk
<leoquant> geen vakantie.......
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend....ik ook pas volgende week.....ownee, vanaf a.s. vrijdag :D
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, weet jij hoe: Nepomuk zoek en indexering uit  te zetten?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, sorry?
<leoquant> mijn harde schijf is actief terwijl ik geen actie vraag
<leoquant> swapneiging verminderd
<leoquant> Kickoff Menu (linksonderin)>>>Systeeminstellingen>>>Desktopzoekopdracht?
<leoquant> vinkje weghalen bij Strigi en Nepomuk, dan Toepassen?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet het niet? Denk het?
<leoquant> ok ツ
<leoquant> Kickoff Menu in gnome linksonder?
<leoquant> brr pauze eten iets anders doen....:P
<MrChrisDruif> Heb ik niet meer?
<leoquant> waar is dat ??(?)
<MrChrisDruif> KickOff Menu? What the hell is dat eigenlijk zelfs? Klinkt me niet bekend
<leoquant> bizar
<leoquant> (dat wordt weer googlen
<MrChrisDruif> Wat doet dat kickoff menu?
<leoquant> zal via geconf-editor moeten denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Zie mijn bovenstaande vragen O:-)
<leoquant> ik ga dat vragen op  forum...:P
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Wat zou dat kickoff menu moeten doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Kheb me onderste gnome-panel weggehaald namelijk
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, tis KDE only afaik
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> en daar heb ik nix mee
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja....aanname was natuurlijk Gnome in dit kanaal ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien dat ze het weten in #kubuntu (als dat kanaal bestaat)?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/nepomuk-zoek-en-indexering-uit-zetten/
<leoquant> dan wordt het voor u ook wat duidelijker :D
<MrChrisDruif> Met u voel ik me gelijk zo oud als ik er uit zie :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> grijze haren
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, baard :P
<leoquant> turbulentie
<leoquant> in peechcontrol......:/
<leoquant> s
<leoquant>  ##uit wintermute gekicked net
<leoquant> just without reasons
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<leoquant> leden dan mopperen en voortdurend vragen naaar begeleiding/master :/
<leoquant> dan=die
<leoquant> maargoe ツ
<leoquant> dat is mijn taak niet
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? :P
<leoquant> offtopic ook
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je was dus gekicked zonder reden?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, who cares?
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I do?
<leoquant> ik zie wel hoe het project loopt
<leoquant> misschien is wintermute wel opgeheven
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, dat niet....
<MrChrisDruif> Maar is complex wat ik heb gehoord...
<MrChrisDruif> Je weet een beetje wat de structuur is?
<leoquant> ja
<MrChrisDruif> SII wil graag de bovenliggende project zijn, daaronder vallen dan SpeechControl, WinterMute & Psych.....maar daar zitten nog wat haken en ogen aan of dat doorgaat...
<leoquant> dat heb ik begrepen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Wintermute is gewoon een project onder leiding van Dante, net als dat Speechcontrol een project is onder leiding van Manuèla...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar over de samenwerking tussen de twee is nog niet helemaal duidelijk/lekker
<leoquant> dus ##wintermute bestaat nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....dat weet ik niet, zou best kunnen...
<MrChrisDruif> Heb zelf me nooit bezig gehouden met ##wintermute
<leoquant> je moet nooit mensen kicken zonder reden
<MrChrisDruif> En weet dus ook niet wat het kanaal van hun is
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is wat ik ook vind, waardoor het me interesseert
<leoquant> tis een of wordt nog een bloedgroepen strijd
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets ja :(
<leoquant> dat mensen verdeeld
<leoquant> met genadeloze selecties
<leoquant> en zal een beroep dan op het uiterste in mensen/leden. kans op burn-outs/etc
<leoquant> maar ik stop hiermee
<leoquant> ik ga rusten
<leoquant> leoquant_ ping
<Oer> :-)
<leoquant> hannie ping
<hannie> leoquant, hoi
<leoquant> hoi
<hannie> Kan ik wat voor je doen?
<leoquant> nou ik wou je iets vragen
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> zijn de problemen van gister opgelost wat betreft het saven van de vertaalstrings?
<hannie> Als je naar #launchpad gaat, zie je de voortzetting
<leoquant> ok...:/
<hannie> Er is nog steeds een probleem, er wordt aan gewerkt
<hannie> leoquant, ik wil ook iets zeggen:
<leoquant> dat is goed nieuws
<hannie> Ik ben bezig met bestuderen wat ik over het VT kan doorgeven via mwanzo
<hannie> Ik denk dat er vooral uitleg nodig is over upstream en launchpad
<hannie> Voor velen is upstream toch een erg abstract begrip
<leoquant> zeker
<hannie> Nu is mijn vraag (heb ik al eens eerder gesteld geloof ik):
<hannie> kan ik screenshots gebruiken als ik uitleg geef?
<hannie> Ik ben zelf erg visueel ingesteld.
<leoquant> ja dat klopt hannie, dat was toen er plannen waren om een webapp te ontwikkelen
<hannie> maar kan je in Lernid screenshots tonen?
<leoquant> een meer "functioneel"en uitgebreide informatie uitwisselingsbron
<leoquant> vreselijk nederlands
<leoquant> r
<hannie> :)
<leoquant> nee niet binnen lernid hannie
<hannie> ok, dan moet ik iets anders verzinnen.
<hannie> Wat ook erg mooi is, is een filmpje maken van alles wat je doet op het scherm
<leoquant> maar je kunt voortdurend linken naar sites waar je die visuele informatie hebt opgeslagen
<hannie> Ja, leoquant, aan iets dergelijks dacht ik ook.
<leoquant> filmpje kan zeker via ubuntu screencast
<hannie> Ik zal toch al veel links moeten gebruiken
<leoquant> maar hajour dat is suboptimaal
<leoquant> dat begrijp ik
<leoquant> hannie
<leoquant> pfff
<leoquant> (tabfail)
<hannie> ik heb net de pagina van hajour gelezen. Indrukwekkend
<leoquant> daarom wordt dat snel onoverzichtelijk
<hannie> mee eens, dat suboptimaal, het is maar een ideetje
<leoquant> hannie, ik zal dooitze weer eens pingen
<leoquant> maar dat zei ik toen ook al over dit onderwerp
<hannie> leoquant, de komende weken ben ik heel erg druk (zit weer in FR)
<leoquant> we zijn nog steeds van plan richting webapp te gaan
<hajour> eigenlijk heb ik me vrije dag en officieel ben ik niet hier XD
<hannie> ....maar die upstream en LP uitleg komt er echt ;)
<leoquant> hoi hajour doe rustig aan he...
<hajour> jawel
<leoquant> mooi hannie
<hajour> ik ga geen werkdingen doen
<leoquant> er ligt daar zeer veel winst
<hajour> vandaag
<leoquant> voor de loco
<hannie> dag hajour, aangenaam kennis te maken
<leoquant> en mogelijke vertalers in spe(e)
<hajour> je weet dat speechcontrl upstream aan het gaan is nu leoquant?
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> hai hannie
<leoquant> ja hajour
<hajour> sorry ik ben net wakker
<leoquant> moest van pop eye
<leoquant> maar wacht
<hannie> leoquant, werkt Dooitze mee aan die webapp?
<leoquant> hannie,  zijn we klaar wat betreft dit?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> hij is lead
<hajour> en leoquant we kunnen zonder wintermute functioneren hoor
<hannie> leoquant, ja hoor, ik meld het als ik er verder over wil praten
<hajour> ook aangenaam kennis te maken met jou hannie
<leoquant> hannie, samen met commandoline en roniie
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> hannie, graag
<hannie> ok, dag, dag
<hajour> by
<leoquant> dag!
<hajour> maar waar was de ping voor?
<leoquant> een tabfail
<hajour> o
<hajour> ok
<leoquant> ha + tab gaf hajour ipv hannie...:)
<hajour> ok
<hajour> ik ga andere dingen doen
<leoquant> jij mag niks doen vab=ndaag he...
<hajour> ja ja
<leoquant> geen ubuntu ツ
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> komt goed
<hajour> ben al weg ik lees toch morgen alles terug
<leoquant> heel en gezond blijven
<leoquant> ach....
<hajour> ja meneer
<leoquant> hihi
<leoquant> sorry
<hajour> komt niet nog een grote aanval door stress en teveel doen beloofd
<leoquant> vandaag even uBOE!!!!tu
<leoquant> take care hajour
<leoquant> pleazzzzzzz
<hajour> jij ok
<hajour> o/
<leoquant> dank!
<leoquant> o/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-25
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmorgen
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Mogûh
<DooitzedeJong> Zit jij ook in het mwanzo team?
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Ik had een voorstel:http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/dutch-question-squad/
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Nee, ben nog geen officieel lid, maar ben wel beschikbaar voor vragen etc...
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Is dat niet hetzelfde als het forum of irc wat je wilt doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Nee, het wordt al gedaan via launchpad.net maar mijn idee was om daar een groepje voor op te richten
<MrChrisDruif> Wat ik bedoel is dat er op het forum ook vragen beantwoord worden, net als hier op irc. Dat op launchpad is toch algemene vragen ofzo? Niet specifiek voor ubuntu?
<DooitzedeJong> Especially coor ubuntu gemaakt
<DooitzedeJong> voor
<MrChrisDruif> Ok.....iedere z'n eigen keuze natuurlijk :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben totaal niet van forum, en dus ook niet echt van launchpad vragen beantwoorden
<DooitzedeJong> Het is inderdaad hetzelfde als op het forum e  op irc. Het verschil is dat je er ook bugs aan kunt koppelen
<DooitzedeJong> Dit vergemakkelijkt het rapporteren van Bugs
<DooitzedeJong> Het is wel anders dan een forum
<MrChrisDruif> Op launchpad bestaan die bugs al, je hoeft alleen die bug te noemen in een reactie
<DooitzedeJong> meestal
<MrChrisDruif> Alles op launchpad is een een "bug" toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar niet alle vragen op forum of irc (meeste) zijn geen bugs...maar support vragen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik probeer je niet te bekritiseren, maar alleen het verschil tussen beide systemen
<MrChrisDruif> uit te leggen. Forum/irc is voornamelijk support, launchpad zijn bugs
<MrChrisDruif> (voornamelijk)
<DooitzedeJong> nee, launchpad wordt ook veel gebruikt voor support,blueprints en overig communicatie
<MrChrisDruif> En van mij mag je best mensen activeren om bugs op te gaan lossen (i.o.m. het betreffende team....misschien zien hun het niet als een bug)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik denk dat je me verkeerd begrijpt
<MrChrisDruif> Als dat zo is, waarom zijn de forums dan gemaakt? :P
<DooitzedeJong> Er is een mogelijkheid to support en daar wordt ook gebruik van gemaakt, het idee is om een groepje op te starten om die vragen beter te kunnen beantwoorden
<DooitzedeJong> Dat moet je mij niet vragen?
<DooitzedeJong> !
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Voor mensen die geen launchpad.net willen gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> Het is wel iets anders dan forum
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan een vraag exporteren naar een FAQ
<MrChrisDruif> Mensen weten denk ik ook niet dat je support kan krijgen op launchpad?
<DooitzedeJong> Er wordt al veel gebruik van gemaakt
<DooitzedeJong> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=nl&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<DooitzedeJong> redelijk veel
<DooitzedeJong> Ik vindt het een veel betere en duidelijkere interface
<MrChrisDruif> Maar moeten de verschillende projecten niet ondersteund worden vanuit het desbetreffende team? Lijkt me dat hun het meeste weten over hun product?
<leoquant> : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<leoquant> : http://askubuntu.com/questions
<leoquant> wat is het verschil?
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/dutch-question-squad/msg704257/#msg704257
<DooitzedeJong> interface
<leoquant> binnen het eerste kun je selecteren op taal
<leoquant> dus ook op Nederlandse vragen
<DooitzedeJong> bij het tweede ook?
<leoquant> binnen het tweede zie ik dat nog niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik vindt de tweede ook wat rommelig
<leoquant> het zou een mwanzo initiatief kunnen worden
<leoquant> maar niet( liefst niet) nog een subgroep binnen mwanzo
<leoquant> maar gewoon een uitbreiding
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Hoeveel sub-groepen zijn er binnen mwanzo?
<leoquant> mijn ervaring is dat er erg weinig in het nederlands gestelde vragen voorbij komen
<DooitzedeJong> Sense Hofsted: @dooitzedejong: Launchpad Answers heeft geen toekomst, wordt waarschijnlijk uitgefaseerd. Ik wacht op meertaligheid op AksUbuntu.com.
<leoquant> in oprichting: internat. gericht
<leoquant> workshops
<leoquant> en irc ondersteuning
<leoquant> (geen gewone support)
<leoquant> maar vragen over coc/irc/launchpad/wiki opzetten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> dus geen meertaligheid nog in askubuntu dacht ik al
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: En over hoe je actief kan worden binnen ubuntu-nl lijkt me....waar je naar toe moet voor vragen over bijv. wiki werk etc?
<leoquant> ja key opdracht
<leoquant> aandacht vestigen op activiteiten binnen ubuntu-nl en leden activeren bij te dragen
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Probeer aan te houden dat als je meer dan 1 persoon aan het helpen bent dat je mentioned aan wie je antwoord gericht is....je mist hier de non-verbale communicatie :)
<leoquant> voorlopig zie ik liever een focus ook op internationale samenwerking
<leoquant> ubuntu user days
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> dev/packaging sessions
<leoquant> en vooral onze nieuwe webapp!!!
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Webapp? :P
<leoquant> dat zou echt super zijn
<leoquant> vraag DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> ik ga eten
<leoquant> tot zo
<MrChrisDruif> Eetse leoquant :)
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Webapp?
<DooitzedeJong> Lekker ite
<leoquant> dag DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, het idee is om een webapp te maken ter vervanging van Lernid
<DooitzedeJong> Lernid is nogal instabiel en slordig geschreven
 * MrChrisDruif weet niet eens wat lernid is <_<"
<DooitzedeJong> en een webapp is cross-platform
 * DooitzedeJong weet dat wel
<MrChrisDruif> <_<" wat is het dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Lernid is een programma voor lessen geven en vergaderingen dmv irc
<MrChrisDruif> Aha..................
<MrChrisDruif> Dus een irc programma?
<MrChrisDruif> Met extra functionaliteit ofzo?
<DooitzedeJong> Soort van
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom dan een nieuw (web)programma bouwen en niet een plugin ofzo?
<DooitzedeJong> omdat lernid niet cross-platform is
<DooitzedeJong> qua interface GTK+
<DooitzedeJong> https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<MrChrisDruif> Je snapt mijn punt niet :P
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom een hele nieuwe app maken en niet een plugin voor bijv. Pidgin/irssi/xchat/whatever?
<DooitzedeJong> omdat we waarschijnlijk met het xmmp protocol willen werken en pidgin etc er niet uit zien op bijvoorbeeld windows. En omdat wij verder willen kijken dan onze neus lang is
<DooitzedeJong> Het zou de perfecte oplossing zijn voor chronisch zieke leerlingen om toch mee te kunnen doen met de lessen
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, jullie eigen keus.....zou zonde zijn als je moeite die in het verleden al gedaan is nogmaals moet uitvoeren...
<DooitzedeJong> Lernid heeft een hele andere basis
<DooitzedeJong> Die heeft IRC als basis
<DooitzedeJong> Snapt ge?
<leoquant> ge hebt gelijk MrChrisDruif ik zal in 't vervolg duidelijker aangeven tegen wie k het heb
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> en eerst goede morgen zeggen
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> goede morgen dus ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Duurde bij mij ook ff voor het standaard deed...en insgelijks; goedemorgen :)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> probeer lernid eens
<leoquant> het is via de link aangpast voor mwanzo\
<leoquant> terwijl het een ubuntu classroom irc "iets" was/is
<leoquant> lernid is buggy
<MrChrisDruif> Aha....er worden ook wel eens classroom dingen gehouden bij international....user day etc....
<MrChrisDruif> Dan gebruiken ze gewoon irc
<leoquant> laat processes open terwijl ze gesloten moeten zijn
<leoquant> lernid is ontwikkeld voor die classroom situatie: vragensteller/beantwoorder venster
<leoquant> kijk maar
<leoquant> dooitze heeft gelijk,
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon 2 irc vensters naast elkaar met 2 verschillende kamers?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, give it a try
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Want zo'n irc sessie heb je de #ubuntu-classroom & #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<leoquant> ja
<MrChrisDruif> In -chat zit een bot die alles QUESTION: 's opvangt en PM't naar de tutor van het moment
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> dat doet lernid ook qua opzet
<MrChrisDruif> Dus......tsja...kzie niet echt het nut van Lernid of nieuwe webapp :)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, dat kan
<leoquant> maar streaming media/sheets/"dia"actige presentaties zijn gelikter/beter/informatiever
<leoquant> maargoe
<leoquant> er is reeds een werkgroep
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi, scheelt weer :)
<leoquant> ik hoop het je binnenkort/of later te resenteren....:P
<leoquant> p
<MrChrisDruif> Maar kmoet weer gaan...
<leoquant> dag!
<MrChrisDruif> Doei
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Daar was ik weer
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, lijkt wel of askubuntu niet klaar is, vind je ook niet?
<DooitzedeJong> inderdaa
<DooitzedeJong> d
<leoquant> tis wat je zei: rommelig
<DooitzedeJong> Niet duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> misschien dat wel
<leoquant> en mist de taleninstellingen
<leoquant> nog
<DooitzedeJong> Ik vindt de interface van Launchpad Answers veel duidelijker
<leoquant> ik ook
<leoquant> er zijn ook launchpad answer teams
<leoquant> de gewone
<leoquant> en ubuntu answers beginners
<leoquant> ben er beide ooit teamlid van geweest
<leoquant> het lijkt mij dat het oude launchpad answers moet wijken voor askubuntu op den duur
<RawChid> Ik heb ooit een gerucht gehoord dat LP answers misschien niet echt meer verder gaat
<leoquant> lijkt me min of meer logisch ook
<DooitzedeJong> Dan heb jij dat goed gehoord, want Sense Hofstede zei dat ook
<DooitzedeJong> hoezo leoquant?
<leoquant> anders bestaan er twee dingen die hetzelfde doen naast elkaar
<sense> Launchpad Answers heeft geen ontwikkelaars toegewezen.
<sense> AskUbuntu werkt beter, is actiever en makkelijker in gebruik.
<leoquant> nou ik moet er nog erg aan wennen
<leoquant> en velen met mij
<sense> Wie zijn die velen?
<leoquant> want het wordt sterk gemodereerd
<leoquant> je ziet overal mod ingrepen
<leoquant> dat zag je nooit bij answers
<DooitzedeJong> ik :)
<DooitzedeJong> oa
<leoquant> enkel in het verlopen van de vraag( tijdsfactor/inactiviteit)
<sense> Maar is dat erg?
<leoquant> nee sense , maar geeft aan dat men moeite heeft
<sense> met?
<leoquant> met de nieuwe opzet blijkbaar
<sense> Of het geeft aan dat deze nieuwe opzet een veel breder publiek bereikt.
<sense> Launchpad Answers was technischer, lastiger bereikbaar, moeilijker te vinden.
<leoquant> laat ik zo zeggen dat ik vaker heb gehoord dat ask nog niet af is
<sense> Er is nu meer overzicht, en een simpelere interface, dus je bereikt ook meer niet-technische mesnen.
<RawChid> Ik vind het wel mooi dat je +1 kan doen en dan vragen met veel punten bovenaan komen
<RawChid> Antwoorden*
<leoquant> de vormgeving is veelbelovend en dat is ook belangrijk
<leoquant> ja RawChid
<leoquant> ook met iets van avatars
<leoquant> tis persoonlijker
<leoquant> nog nog de verscillende talen toevoegen
<leoquant> h
<leoquant> weet je wat imo echt zijn tijd heeft gehad
<sense> Ik heb een tijdje terug gevraagd aan Jorge hoe het met de meertaligheid stond, maar hij zei dat hij nog niks had gehoord van StackExchange.
<leoquant> ubuntu brainstorm
<leoquant> sense, ok...
<sense> Ubuntu Brainstorm heeft te veel last van een achtergebleven website, en weinig aandacht.
<leoquant> ik geloof dat ik dat binnen het team ook eens heb uitgesproken
<sense> Het is te bewerkelijk om het bij te houden, dus gebeurt dat niet en kijken de mensen aan wie het gericht is er niet op.
<leoquant> het is ondoenlijk haast sense  om het bij te houden
<sense> ja
<leoquant> repeating ideas
<sense> dat inderdaad
<leoquant> eindeloos woud van voorstellen
<sense> en veel mensen gebruiken het als dumpplek voor enorme wensen.
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<leoquant> ja het is echt haast vreselijk
<leoquant> het is een monster
<leoquant> dat we niet meer beheersen
<DooitzedeJong> Maar nu weer even terug naar Launchpad Answers, zou je het niet door kunnen ontwikkelen?
<leoquant> het wordt nu toch askubuntu? of begrijp ik je niet?
<sense> Lijkt me niet wenselijk.
<sense> Waarom zou je het willen blijven gebruiken?
<DooitzedeJong> Omdat ik vindt dat AskUbuntu
<DooitzedeJong> A. Rommelig is
<DooitzedeJong> B. Advertentie's bevat die niet bij de interface passen
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ben je bang dat die meertaligheid verdwijnt?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is in Launchpad heel goed geregeld
<DooitzedeJong> Hij pikt je talen uit je profiel en laat die zien
<DooitzedeJong> en niet afrikaans ofzo
<leoquant> we gaan in ubuntu brainstorm vragen om meertaligheid in askubunty! :D
<leoquant> u
<DooitzedeJong> Dan heb je twee vliegen in een klap :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik denk dat het helemaal goed komt met askubuntu, ooit
<DooitzedeJong> maar wanneer
<leoquant> it takes time
<leoquant> de hele ubuntu vormgeving is op de schop/wiki/etc
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom wordt het nu dan al gebruikt?
<leoquant> en gaat de goede kant op!
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan er beter mee wachten, dan zet je er meer druk op
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, omdat al werkend het verbeterd wordt
<leoquant> launchpad en launchpad beta bestaan ook al lang naast elkaar
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan het beter - denk ik - in een keer doen
<RawChid> beta wordt toch ook allang uitgefaseerd leoquant ? :P
<leoquant> nou RawChid  ik had laatst een mail daarover
<leoquant> deze week
<RawChid> Vertel
<leoquant> ik kan de inhoud niet reproduceren, duh...
<RawChid> Neuh, maar misschien kun je in 1 zin vertellen :P
<leoquant> kan het wel opzoeken
<RawChid> Dat ze doorgaan of stoppen ofzo
<leoquant> o joh
<RawChid> Nahja, hoeft niet perse leoquant :)
<leoquant> ik krijg zoveel mail over speechcontrol....
<leoquant> dat ik haast denk ermee te stoppen
<RawChid> Oh, is het ook nodig om al die mail bij te houden?
<leoquant> nou de laatste tijd wel!
<RawChid> Ik negeer een hoop bepaald soort mail. Zoals bijv. wijzigingen van leoquant in de wiki :PPP
<leoquant> man man
<leoquant> hahahaha
<RawChid> Mja, als het allemaal belangrijk is, is het wel minder
<leoquant> RawChid, je ontwikkelt je als anti leoquant bot
<leoquant> :P
 * RawChid geeft leoquant een aai over de bol
<leoquant> hehe heerlijk
<leoquant> ontopic sorry DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> geeft iets
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Als ik het gepsrek zo een beetje volg heb ik meer vertrouwen in AskUbuntu dan LP answers.
<RawChid> Al is het maar om het feit dat dat meer effort in wordt gestoken
<RawChid> (zo heb ik begrepen)
<hannie> RawChid: nog zo'n twijfelgevalletje: registration status
<hannie> Ik zie: aanwezigheidsstatus en status van aanmelding
<hannie> Dat 2e vind in wat lang, zeker als het om de tekst bij het tekstvak gaat
<leoquant> RawChid, ping
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl   zal ik er 1 weghalen (vertaalteam?)
<leoquant> of is het 1 sessie?
<leoquant> hi asfyxia
<leoquant> hoi asfyxia
<asfyxia> hi leoquant ;-)
<leoquant> wil jij mij vertellen wat je ziet wanneer ik rejoin?
<asfyxia> is ok
<leoquant> asfyxia, iets gezien?
<asfyxia> ik zie: leoquant has left this server (Quit: bya, and later), en daarna leoquant has joined  this channel (~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant)
<asfyxia> En daarna mocht je praten ;-)
<leoquant> mooi dan werkt sasl ook op xchat
<leoquant> dank u
<asfyxia> Graag gedaan, wat is sasl?
<leoquant> geen idee, ssl auth.
<leoquant> verschil sasl ssl weet ik niet
<asfyxia> Btw, moet even kids in bed gaan leggen ;-)
<leoquant> oki
<asfyxia> Boodschap is weer hetzelfde als net, leoquant
<asfyxia> Heb sasl al aan tante google gevraagd
<leoquant> en?
<asfyxia> zo te lezen -ben ook geen expert- gaat het iets verder dan ssl, en is het ook authenticatie. ssl is alleen vziw.
<asfyxia> Ik vraag me alleen af of het bestand is tegen MITM en MITB attacks
<asfyxia> MITB is alleen niet van kracht bij IRC ;-)
<leoquant> mijn syslogs zijn dramatisch
<asfyxia> van je eigen pc?
<leoquant> ik ga weer terug op het oude
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> wat een noise
<asfyxia> Zijn je syslogs nu ook versleuteld? ;-)
<leoquant> dit gaat niet goed ergens
<asfyxia> Zelfde meldingen weer...
<asfyxia> Je mag weer praten, leoquant. De meldingen zijn nog hetzelfde.
<leoquant> dank je asfyxia
<leoquant> het was apparmor
<leoquant> complaining
<asfyxia> Klinkt als een personage uit Lord of the Rings ;-)
<leoquant> haha
<asfyxia> *tante google aanslingert*
<asfyxia> Wordt apparmor nog onderhouden? Het lijkt gestopt te zijn in 2007.
<asfyxia> Weer zelfde melding...
<leoquant> ik hou op
<leoquant> latersz
<asfyxia> greetz ;-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-26
<hajour> ik wil hier wel praten maar niet daar leoquant
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> op het moment dat ik dat doe gaan de pm s weer beginnen en gaan ze weer  druk uitoefenen
<hajour> jacky heeft in bijzijn van cprofitt beloofd niet te pushen hun allemaal in pm naar mij gtoe
<hajour> toe
<hajour> want dat gebeurde laaste week contineu
<leoquant> hajour, doe dit even via pm hier
<hajour> omdat ik weigerde een blanco contract te tekenen
<hajour> ok
<hajour> nou ja ik heb vandaag gewoon hulp in geroepen van ubuntu leoquant
<hajour> cprofitt dus
<leoquant> ik heb een pm open staan hajour ?
<hajour> k gezien
<leoquant> 'lo
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> hoi maestro
<StefandeVries> de nieuwe digitale piano komt vrijdag binnen :)
<leoquant> goed voor je!
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Hoe is het daar?
<leoquant> rustig
<leoquant> relaxed ook
<leoquant> maar
<leoquant> ben me aan 't bezinnen over alle launchpad teams waarin ik participeer
<leoquant> dat is mijn rolletje binnen die teams ツ
<leoquant> het zou maar zo kunnen dat ik dingen opzeg
<leoquant> gewoon omdat ik feitelijk niks bijdraag, of niets meer bijdraag
<StefandeVries> doen wat goed voelt :)
<StefandeVries> En natuurlijk wel volgens de CoC alle taken die je nog vervult goed overdragen
<StefandeVries> je gaat toch wel door met Mwanzo hè?
<leoquant> (maar soms zit je ook in teams, om ze te ondersteunen met enkel jelidmaatschap)
<leoquant> mwanzo gaat door
<leoquant> sterker nog, ik wil het uitbreiden in haar activiteiten
<leoquant> daar zal ik toch voornamelijk het voortouw in moeten nemen
<leoquant> in overleg uiteraard...
<StefandeVries> zeker
<leoquant> ik vind mzanzo heel plezierig om te doen
<StefandeVries> ik ook, assisteren bij de cursus Python
<leoquant> al is het administratief...:)
<StefandeVries> verder doe ik nog niet veel
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> komt wel
<StefandeVries> Elke bijdrage is een bijdrage
<leoquant> als je wil
<leoquant> zo is het
<leoquant> die combo(i) met commandoline is sterk ツ
<StefandeVries> ja, ik hoop dat zo nog lang te mogen doen
<leoquant> yes!
<StefandeVries> dat we met Ubuntu-NL een dev-team kunnen opzetten om zo bijdragen aan Ubuntu/Linux te leveren
<leoquant> alles is mogelijk, binnen de draagkracht van het team
<leoquant> die laatste is een belangrijke ツ
<StefandeVries> eerst maar een aantal goede programmeurs 'kweken' :P
<leoquant> er zijn vreselijk bekwame leden wat betreft progr. binnen ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> dat weet ik
<leoquant> ik heb sommigen gepolst, en heb goede hoop
<leoquant> (maar dat speelt zich achter de schermen af)
<StefandeVries> ow, binnen het team dus?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> buiten het team pols ik mensen/leden
<StefandeVries> Ah, zo, oké
<StefandeVries> en wat wil je met hen gaan bereiken?
<leoquant> ik wil dit team graag open houden, en transparant
<leoquant> op korte termijn?
<leoquant> : een webapp
<leoquant> als vervanger van lernid
<leoquant> mogelijkheden:
<leoquant> 1) streaming media
<leoquant> 2) audio
<leoquant> 3) you name it (spreadsheet achtige presentaties
<leoquant> kortom interactiever en visueler
<StefandeVries> IC op de achtergrond en de webapp voorop
<leoquant> dat is een "felle" kluif
<StefandeVries> Goede ontwikkeling, lijkt me
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~jfl-maintainers
<leoquant> we hebben nog geen wiki helaas
<leoquant> (misschien moet ik daar eens mee starten)
<leoquant> zonder doelstellingen/termijnen en organisatie is het moeilijker ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ga rusten
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> tot later
<StefandeVries> JFl lijkt goed
<StefandeVries> Rust ze )
<leoquant> rust zacht....lol
<leoquant> doeg
<erkan^> wat is "Workshop Opzetten GPG en Ubuntu Code of Conduct ondertekenen"  ?
<RawChid> Een workshop over GPG erkan^
<RawChid> Meer over GPG http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPG
<erkan^> ja maar wat is GPG ?
<RawChid> GPG is om bestanden of mailtjes te versleutelen
<erkan^> ow snap ik
<RawChid> Of om een digitale handtekening onder een document te zetten
<erkan^> wat kunnen ze iets doen ?
<erkan^> een digitale handtekening
<RawChid> Zoń handtekening wordt bijvoobeeld gebruikt om te kijken of dat documenten ECHT van jou komt..
<RawChid> Alleen JIJ kan jouw eigen handtekening zetten
<erkan^> ow is GPG moeilijk te leren hoe moet je instellen ofzo?
<Oer> met een openbare sleutel.
<Oer> tenzij je de key van de ander hebt :P
<RawChid> Hier staat een vertaling van de CoC: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CoC/Gedragscode
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> gedrag ik slecht ?
<RawChid> Nee hoor
<RawChid> Maar als je dit ondertekent, dan ben je "ubuntero".
<Oer> ah dat moet ik ook nog doen, geloof ik.
<RawChid> Dat wordt vaak van je verwacht als je internationaal wilt meehelpen enzo
<RawChid> Niets moet Oer :P
<RawChid> Maar veel mensen hadden een beetje problemen hiermee, daarom komt er een workshop ;)
<StefandeVries> leoquant heeft me er hier toen doorheen geholpen, dus zo'n cursus zal zeker helpen
<erkan^> het is erg fijn dat mensen komen een workshop en ze kunnen daar leren (-:
<Oer> nee, moet idd niet. maar ik heb er geen probleem mee, als dat iemand happy maakt. uiteraard neem ik den tekst serieus.
<Oer> nu, hoe teken je ? printen en scannen en mailen ?
<RawChid> Je kunt dan de CoC.txt downloaden, digitale handtekening eronder zetten, en weer terugsturen
<RawChid> Hoe dat precies werkt weet ik niet uit mn hoofd. Er is wel een Eng. handleiding
<RawChid> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/92
<Oer> zit deze ook niet in launchpad en forum account voorwaarden verwerkt, e.g. teken ik niet dubbel ?
<RawChid> Nee
<erkan^> heb ik goed begrepen dat gpg is ook mogelijk dat iemadn kan jouw ip-adres niet zien, RawChid ?
<erkan^> als je stuurt een email naar iemand?
<erkan^> *versleutelen*
<Oer> duurt aardig lang, met een dual core 3 ghrz, sleutelke aanmaken
<Oer> je persoonlijke sleutels moet je nog ergens veilig stellen. tegen verlies en uitval.
<erkan^> ok :S
<Oer> je kan ze exporteren, naar een map, zippen met password en naar jezelf mailen en lekker laten staan.
<Oer> of naar een ext hdd
 * Oer doet beiden
<erkan^> het werkt veel :S
<Oer> ja, in het filmpje zet die hem ook op pauze ..  omdat het uren kan duren. de mijne zijn net klaar.
<Oer> 19 minuten bijna
<Gotiniens> Oer, bezig zijn met je pc helpt
<Gotiniens> anders heeft hij niet genoeg entropie
<Oer> nou, ik ben wel blij dat ik 'hem eens op zijn staart heb getrapt'
<Oer> even de uitlaat schoonblazen, zeg maar
<Oer> oke, na uploaden, moet je in je key gaan, eigenschappen, tab ondertekenen
<Oer> dan weer uploaden en je key is klaar
<Oer> simple
<erkan^> de computer liep vast
<erkan^> moest computer opnieuw opstarten
<erkan^> kennen jullie https://lastpass.com/ ?
<Oer> ik probeer 99x de CoC.txt te signen, en de .asc tekst te pasten en te posten.
<Oer> doch een verse browser openen, werkt.
<StefandeVries> hoezee, hoezee :)
<Oer> even spammen https://launchpad.net/~oerheks
<StefandeVries> Signed the CoC: yes
<Oer> wat ik ook verkeerd heb gedaan, is in de tekst me naam zetten.
<Oer> dat is ook niet den bedoeling.
<erkan^> das heel erg moeilijk zeg :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> best site http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<Pline> free http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<RawChid> Goede midde
<RawChid> Waren hier heuse spammers :S
<erkan^> hoe is het mogelijk dat iemand stuurt een spam? :S
<Oer> heel simpel, een irc botje, of met de hand > knip en plak
<erkan^> ah verveelt iemand zich of vindt iemand leuk te pesten? :S
<Oer> iemand die denkt een goede daad te doen, en heel tevree is over zichzelf :-D
 * erkan^ moet serieus met python cursus volgen, ander kan ie geen programma maken, bijv. vergrootglasprogramma "Verbeterde Bureaublad Zoom" via CompizConfig aanpassen :-S
<erkan^> Kan ik een GPG-workshop deelnemen?
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding
<Oer> uiteraard erkan^ :-)
<commandoline> dat kan, maak een wiki account aan en voeg je naam toe :)
<Oer> net zoals bij de python workshop :-)
<erkan^> dat heb ik gedaan (-:
<erkan^> effe agenda via lightning schrijven :p
<erkan^> Op 5 maart, zaterdagavond kan ik misschien niet komen --> Python - workshop )-:
<StefandeVries> erkan^: we houden uiteraard logs bij, geen zorgen ;)
<erkan^> idd (-:
<StefandeVries> Jammer, maar helaas. Mag je de keer erna voor het bord komen :P
<erkan^> :-P
<erkan^> Oer: kan je mijn plaatje zien: http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4281/uiterlijk2.png ... want iemand zei dat is geblokkeerd ofzo ? :S
<RawChid> Hier doet ie het erkan^
<StefandeVries> Hier ook
<erkan^> thx
 * erkan^ gaat nu een leuke achtergrond voor de desktop zoeken
<Oer> :-)
<Ronnie> :D
<Oer> ik zag plots dat ik mag stemmen, via Launchpad.
 * commandoline ook :P
<Ronnie> jaja
 * Oer is zeer vereerd
<Ronnie> http://sensehofstede.nl/eerste-lichting-ubuntu-nederland-heeft-stemrecht
<leoquant> Oer, echt?
<leoquant> ja die had ik
<Oer> .. alle 42 personen op de lijst goedgekeurd :-D
<leoquant> ja jij ook commandoline ツ
 * Oer las het op https://launchpad.net/~oerheks
<leoquant> het is goed zo
<leoquant> vind ik
<commandoline> had jij me toegevoegd, leoquant? Ik was een week weg, en dan zie je dit bij je mail :P.
<Oer> ik heb toe-vallig gister mijn ondertekening voor elkaar gekregen, dank erkan^
<leoquant> 42 leden is toch redelijk veel/genoeg?
<Oer> 42 is een behoorlijk net aantal.
<DooitzedeJong> Nederland heeft 12 Miljoen
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hoeveel daarvan geen stemmen
<leoquant> gaan
<DooitzedeJong> misschien 20% ?
<DooitzedeJong> das wel wat weinig
<DooitzedeJong> 40%-60%
<leoquant> er zijn landen met verlpicht stem"recht"
<leoquant> stemplicht dus
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, idd tussen de 40-65 % afhankelijk van welke verkiezingen
<Oer> ik ben bang dat er maar weer 40% gaat stemmen ..
<leoquant> 40%...ja eens, dat is nietgoe
<leoquant> maar "we" hebben dan ook massaal het vertrouwen verloren he, in de politiek( zegt men)
<leoquant> wordt ons aangepraat
<Oer> juist nu zou ik verwachtten dat we onze stem laten horen, maar de meesten denken idd dat dit niks uithaald.
<Oer> dat klopt ook wel, als je *** of *** of **** stemt :-D
<erkan^> ondertekening, Oer ?
<Oer> ja, pgp key aanmaken, c.o.c. downloaden, ondertekenen door encryptie en bevestiging
<Oer> gij begon er gister over.
<leoquant> wordt je ubuntero?
<erkan^> okee dan (-:
<leoquant> -t
<leoquant> nice
<Oer> daarmee word je ubuntero, idd.
<leoquant> Oer, ben je al begonnen met de coc?
<Oer> ja, klaar > https://launchpad.net/~oerheks
<leoquant> :D
<Oer> het was even prutsen, die pgp key.
<leoquant> jaja
<Oer> de filmpjes via de site zijn prima. niet helemaal up to date ..
<Oer> in evolution, word automatisch die pgp herkent.
<Oer> duidelijke melding over pass voor die pgp key.
<leoquant> thunderbird===>enigmail toch?
<leoquant> (als keymanager)
<Oer> ow dat weet ik niet.
<erkan^> ja, enigmail is pgp
<Oer> ah voor kde ?
<erkan^> die heb ik paar keer geprobeerd, toch snap ik niks van.
<erkan^> nee enigmail is een add-ons voor thunderbird
<Oer> ah oke. nee, daar weet ik niks van.
<erkan^> welke e-mailprogramma gebruik je?
<Oer> evolution, de standaard
<erkan^> ik heb net van andere persoon gehoord over gpg /pgp is goed veilig
<Oer> ja hoor, het feit alleen al, dat een set of keys aanmaken met een duo core 3 ghr ongeveer 17 minuten duurde ..
<erkan^> is duo core 3 ghr een processor ?
<Oer> amd athlon II x2  3.0 ghrz
<Oer> goedkoop ding, ruim voldoende voor mij :P
<Oer> en och, ben ik het zat, prop ik een andere CPU in het AM3 bordje, geen gezeur dat je je moet aanmelden ofzo
<Oer> dat vind ik zo vreemd, een OS die bepaald dat je geen ander videokaartje of processor of hdd mag gebruiken.
<erkan^> Oer: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TWqvv0MNOyI/AAAAAAAAA4g/gLwqONmaG_Y/s800/acer-latop.png --> is info over processor. is dat traag of snel ?
<Oer> in een laptop zit vaak een M processor, mobile, die kunnen zuiniger zijn dan de gewone desktop versie
<Oer> Celeron is oke.
<erkan^> is keys aanmaken voldoende voor mijn computer?
<Oer> Celeron is in feite een ander soort processor dan de duo core. puur een snelheids beestje zonder teveel cache geheugen.
<Oer> ja, ik denk dat je er ook 20 minuutjes over doet
<Oer> dat geeft niet, dat proces om de keys te maken, neemt alle vrije CPU tijd :P
<Oer> dus je laptop zal wel gaan blazen.
<erkan^> kee :S
<Oer> ga geen youtube kijken ondertussen. dat kan schelen.
 * erkan^ is erg benieuwd naar de workshop - ondertekenen :p
<leoquant> erkan^, heb je je ingeschreven?
<erkan^> ja, gisteren leoquant
<erkan^> :)
<erkan^> ook agenda geschreven, leoquant (-:
<erkan^> die week zaterdagavond kom ik heel misschien niet
<erkan^> een python workshop
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ik ga jullie verlaten, tot morgen
<erkan^> truste
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-21
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen.
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo
<Ronnie> ping Idroy
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> heb jij Odding nog een keer online gezien?
<Idroy> nope
<Ronnie> ik was benieuwd of hij nog met het thema bezig is
<Idroy> Geen idee, heb hem verder ook niet meer gesproken
<StefandeVries> Hij is hier verder ook niet geweest.
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik ben nog even bezig geweest, met die sticky en closed layouts: http://imgur.com/56LJ4
<Idroy> Ronnie, nice :D
<Idroy> Subtiel, maar wel duidelijk
<Ronnie> idd, minder = beter
<Idroy> Yep
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet wat er aan veranderd is, maar het ziet er goed uit. :)
<Idroy> Waarom is dat icoonnaast ubuntu-nl-mwanzo rood? Ik dacht dat die oorspronkelijk oranje was?
<Idroy> Die lelijke randen zie je zo ook niet meer van die icoontjes :)
<Ronnie> ik wil nog wel enkele kleine items aanpassen (waarschijnlijk het slotje en punaise logo). Ik denk dat het mooier is zonder rondje, en dan de kleur van het slotje wat nu het rondje is
<Ronnie> Idroy: klopt, weer een probleem minder
<Ronnie> Idroy: de oude versie had de verkeerde kleur oranje. dat zou best deze kunnen zijn
<Idroy> hmmm vreemd
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: dit is zoals het nu nog is: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php?board=11.0
<Ronnie> Idroy, StefandeVries: vanavond is het ook onze LoCo Reapproval om 21:00 in ubuntu-meeting
<Idroy> Ronnie, okay, ik ben benieuwd :). Heb de channel alvast gejoined :)
<StefandeVries> Als ik dan niet bij de piano zit, ben ik erbij. :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme is de branch voor het forum thema toch?
<Ronnie> Idroy: volgens mij wel
<Ronnie> ja: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<Idroy> ok heb hem
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zie hier dat dat icoon wat bij jou in het plaatje rood is, in die branch gewoon de juiste kleur heeft (is on.png in /images)
<Ronnie> oh, dan is de server niet up-to-date
<Idroy> Oh wacht, inderdaad het oranje is niet helemaal goed, zit teveel rood in volgens mij
<Idroy> zo... heb het alweer gefixed :)
<Idroy> zal nog wel even kijken, naar wat iconen. En dan push ik hem naar me eigen branch
<Idroy> zo... ik ga even, ben er straks wel weer
<Ronnie> oke tot zo
<Idroy> en.... ik ben er weer :)
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug.
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> zo... even lamp-server via tasksel installeren en daarna de forumsoftware...
<Ronnie> goed bezig "D
<Idroy> zo, ook weer gedaan, en het thema is nu ook geinstaleerd :)
<Idroy> hmmm, even kijken of ik dat scriptje nog van je kan vinden,omd die iconen van .png naar .gif om te zetten
<Idroy> nice
<Idroy> heb hem nog uit een mail kunnen plukken :). Daarom verwijder ik nooit e-mails :P
<Ronnie> Idroy: same here. /me loves de soekfunctie in google en thunderbird
<Ronnie> zoekfunctie*
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad die werkt behoorlijk fijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hey Ronnie zodirect de approval he.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: klopt, ik ben al een document aan het voorbereiden, waar ik straks delen uit kan copy-pasten
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de zuiderburen zijn na ons aan de buurt voor de reapprovcal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Handig zo'n document, maar je moet er wel een beetje helderziend voor zijn om het te maken of niet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :D
<Ronnie> even in korte punten opgeschreven wat er de laatste jaar allemaal gebeurt is
<Ronnie> het viel me pas op dat het meer dan een jaar geleden is, onze vorige reapproval
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, de tijd vliegt..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En, er is ook behoorlijk wat gebeurd, dus dat klopt wel.
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie en Thomas_de_Graaff
<Ronnie> hey Rachelle
<Oer> spannend, hoe laat ongeveer ?
<Ronnie> over 3 minuten
<Oer> laat de palindroom-datum gunstig zijn 21022012
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi Rachelle
<StefandeVries> Succes iedereen.
<Oer> Ronnie, mention the active talks @ #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Oer> WOEHOE !
<Idroy> nice :)
<StefandeVries> YES!
<Oer> 4/4
<Oer> en dat op 21022012 :-D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed gedaan Ronnie !
<Ronnie> OliviervdAkker wil binnenkort ook bijdragen aan ubuntu (kreeg net een mail van hem, dus stuurde hem hier heen). Hij vind promotie, artwork en programmeren leuk. Hij komt binnenkort weer een keer online
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Leeftijd?
<Ronnie> 2e jaar HBO, dus ergens in de 20 denk ik
<StefandeVries> Mooi, nog jong. :)
<StefandeVries> Jong bloed in Ubuntu NL.
<Ronnie> jong bloed kunnen we goed gebruiken :D
<Ronnie> vooral scholieren, die hebben tijd teveel
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik even niet gehoord. :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-22
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen.
<leoquant> goedemorgen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hi leoquant :)
<leoquant> congrats nog StefandeVries met de approval
<StefandeVries> Ja, jij ook.
<StefandeVries> (Al heb ik er bijna niets voor gedaan)
<leoquant> heb je nog engelstalige tips gegevens aan...?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<leoquant> en ik dacht dat je de reappr. wiki ook had doorgenomen?
<StefandeVries> Maar de Council begreep alles.
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt, ik heb een aantal maanden vertaald.
<leoquant> ja ronnie kwam prima uit de verf
<StefandeVries> Ja, met een mooi gevolg.
<StefandeVries> Oh. Doei! :P
<leoquant> hoi erkan^
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond, leoquant.
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> goedeavond
<StefandeVries> 'haha'? :P
<leoquant> hihi
<leoquant> hoe is het met je?
<StefandeVries> Op alle vlakken prima. :D
<StefandeVries> Met jou?
<leoquant> mooi, de tentamens gaan goed?
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik pas weer over twee maanden, gelukkig. :P
<leoquant> nah, de laatste stapjes. toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> mei al examens?
<StefandeVries> Diploma in ontvangst nemen en dan studeren.
<StefandeVries> Ja, 15 t/m 30 mei.
<leoquant> wat ga je doen?
<leoquant> (na je examens)
<StefandeVries> Uitrusten. veel muziek maken.
<StefandeVries> kamer inrichten/verhuizen
<leoquant> toch naar een TU?
<StefandeVries> En dan Kunstmatige Intelligentie aan de Radboud Universiteit.
<leoquant> ah het radboud. dat ken ik
<leoquant> schitterende uitdaging lijkt me
<StefandeVries> Mij ook.
<StefandeVries> En als ik m'n bachelor en master heb, over vijf jaar, wil ik alsnog naar het conservatorium.
<leoquant> juist dat was mijn tweede opmerking geweest :P
<leoquant> ach kunstmatige intel.
<leoquant> ik vrees dat het organisch-kunstmatig wordt?
<StefandeVries> Nee, technisch/informatica
<leoquant> stamcellen-electr. gecombineerd?
<leoquant> o zo...
<leoquant> geen bio/scheikunde erbij
<StefandeVries> 'Kunstmatige Intelligentie beantwoordt vragen die ontstaan bij het samenkomen van informatica, neuropsychologie en robotica' :P
<StefandeVries> Geen bio en scheikunde.
<StefandeVries> Al heb ik dat nu wel in m'n pakket zitten.
<leoquant> geen toepassingen richting het medische dus
<leoquant> alzheimer etc.
<leoquant> dat zal wel stamcel techn. heten ofzo
<leoquant> al zou een exo skelet mij veel kunnen opleveren!
<leoquant> go StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> lekker de bergen weer in!!!!1
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<cc_INC> En?!?! Zijn we geslaagd voor de keuring? :)
<StefandeVries> Ja :D
<leoquant> cc_INC, ronnie is geslaagd idd
<Ronnie> met vlag en wimpel
<cc_INC> Yaaaaaay!!!
<cc_INC> Goed gedaan dudes!!!
<leoquant> \o/ lol
<leoquant> StefandeVries, met een exo kun je motorisch toch weer van alles?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Alleen nog geen fijne dingen als piano spelen
<leoquant> misschien zelfs piano spelen op nivo
<leoquant> o....
<StefandeVries> De komende 10-20 jaar zeker niet.
<leoquant> bij neuro chirurgie hebben ze een robot bij operaties/sommige dan
<leoquant> in het radboud
<leoquant> iemand anders kan opereren, bijv. een spec. uit een ander land
<leoquant> blabla
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Die robots zijn al zo ver ontwikkeld, maar kunnen ook maar één specifiek ding.
<leoquant> juistum
<leoquant> koffie brengen ze niet nee
<leoquant> ben je al aangenomen trouwens voor die opleiding?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn altijd maar weinig aanmeldingen voor.
<StefandeVries> Maar de baankans is ongevver 100%
<leoquant> outstanding
<Ronnie> wat ga je studeren StefandeVries?
<leoquant> zo mijn arm is weer naar de kloten
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> Kunstmatige Intelligentie.
<StefandeVries> Tot later, leoquant :)
<Ronnie> ah KI
<Ronnie> erg interresant
<StefandeVries> Jup :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, er komt zo een merge proposal aan ;)
<Idroy> heb net een heleboel icoontjes gemaakt, en tot nu toe lijken die ook de laatste te zijn.
<Idroy> brb, even rebooten naar windows
<Idroy> zo, ga even gamen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-23
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> morgen
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant.
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :0
<Ronnie> het Idroy
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> ik heb je merge net even bekeken..
<Ronnie> en ik vond de quicklist buttons toch geen verbetering
<Ronnie> ook viel het me op dat de header en footer ineens verdwenen
<Idroy> hmmm, dat is raar, daar heb ik verder niets mee gedaan
<Ronnie> ik denk dat we de quickbuttons gewoon kunnen laten zoals ze zijn
<Idroy> hmmm, okay
<Ronnie> ik ben nu met veel css wijzigingen bezig, ik kan vanmiddag wel wat committen
<Ronnie> heb jij vanmiddag tijd om deze te reviewen?
<Idroy> ik had ook nog een aantal andere dingen gewijzigd he, heb je die ook al gezien?
<Idroy> Ja, hoor
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik had het grote oranje icoon gezien, waar orangje de verkeerde kleur had
<Ronnie> en de statistiek, welke een fklink verbetering is
<Idroy> ok, mooi :)
<Idroy> waren nog een paar kleine dingetjes volgens mij, zoals die im_switch
<Idroy> maar ik zal die quick buttons wel weer terug veranderen, en dan even commiten en pushen
<Idroy> maargoed, als ik jouw merge wil reviewen he, dan moet ik dus jouw persoonlijke branch pakken. Kijken of het allemaal goed is, en dan ergens op launchpad accept drukken?
<Ronnie> ik weet niet zeker of jij upload rechten hebt, maar zo ja. dan gaat het als volgt
<Ronnie> je maakt een branch aan, die hetzelfde is als die op launchpad (dus niet je eigen branch met eigen wijzigingen gebruiken)
<Ronnie> je doet dan een merge (dat commando staat op LP op de merge page)
<Ronnie> dan ga je testen
<Ronnie> is het goed is, dan doe je een commit en een push naar de main branch
<Idroy> ah okay
<Idroy> ik ga zo even die quick buttons terug zetten
<Ronnie> johanvd: hoe ver is het beheer team met testen van SMF 2?
<Idroy> zo, ga even rebooten, en dan fix ik die quick buttons
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Je (aangepaste) conkyrc doet het prima :D
<Idroy> mooi :D
<StefandeVries> Dat screenshot.. :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb de quickbuttons weer teruggezet
<Ronnie> Idroy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/css-improvements/+merge/94366
<StefandeVries> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/installscripts/files  M'n configs allemaal bij elkaar gezet, met script. Xubuntu <3
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, dus ik moet nu bij mij een nieuwe branch aanmaken? (nog nooit gedaan dat reviewen :P)
<Idroy> of kan ik jouw branch gewoon met bzr branch binnenhalen? Natuurlijk in een andere map
<Ronnie> eens moet de eerste keer zijn
<Idroy> yep :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat kan ook, meestal is dat wel hetzelfde
<Idroy> okay, dan doe ik dat
<Ronnie> in sommige gevallen niet
<Idroy> en in dit geval? :P
<Idroy> wat is het beste?
<Ronnie> bij de code van loco.ubuntu.com niet. daar download je eerst de main en dan maakt je alles draaiend en dan pas de merge. zo weet je zeker dat op de server hetzelde gebeurt. dit is vooral nodig als er database migraties in de nieuwe merge staan
<Ronnie> dan moet de migratie ook getest worden, en dat gebeurt niet als je alleen de merge binnen haalt
<Ronnie> in dit geval is het alleen een css wijziging, dus kan geen kwaad. toch raad ik je aan om een trunk aan te maken
<Ronnie> ik heb altijd minimaal 1 eigen branch en altijd een trunk
<Ronnie> die trunk hergebruik ik elke keer
<Idroy> okay, en hoe doe ik dat?
<Ronnie> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme trunk
<Ronnie> die maakt dan een map trunk aan met de trunk code
<Idroy> okay, dat heb ik nu gedaan
<Ronnie> dat ga je in SMF liggen frotselen, zodat je dat thema te zien krijgt
<Ronnie> zodra je dat klaar is voer je hebt commando:
<Ronnie> bzr merge lp:~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/css-improvements
<Idroy> en dat commando moet ik invoeren als ik in die map zit of niet?
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> alle bzr commando's behalve branch moeten in de map zelf uitgevoerd worden, anders weet het niet in welke branch het commando uitgevoerde moet worden
<Idroy> ik heb hem gemerged met trunk
<Ronnie> als je de merge ongedaan wilt maken, dan kan dat met bzr revert
<Idroy> ok, dus als ik hem gereviewed heb, en dan goed bevonden, dan kan ik hem dus pushen naar de main branch?
<Idroy> heb hier trouwens ook geen header / footer mee
<Idroy> Hij ziet er goed uit Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> hmm zou de trunk verkeerd zijn ?
<Idroy> kan
<Ronnie> hmm zou er toch in moeten zitten: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new/revision/6
<Idroy> hmmm,  wat is het verschil tussen light-smf-theme-new en light-smf-theme?
<Ronnie> lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme == lp:~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new != lp:~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Ronnie> ik zal de foute eens verwijderen, deze heeft al voor veel verwarring gezocht
<Idroy> hmmm, heb ik dus de verkeerde branch gepakt? Of zitten die header en footer in de verkeerde?
<Ronnie> hmm, ik kan die net verwijderen, heb hem op    Abandoned             gezet
<Ronnie> de header en footer zitten in de goede
<Ronnie> wat geeft 'bzr info bij jou
<Idroy> Related branches:
<Idroy>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme/
<Idroy>   submit branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/css-improvements/
<Ronnie> hmm, dat lijkt toch de goede te zijn
<Idroy> hmm vreemd
<Idroy> maar wat moet ik nu verder doen? Heb even naar je veranderingen gekeken, maar dat ziet er erg nice uit.
<Ronnie> ik zit even te denken
<Ronnie> ik ga even een eigen nieuwe trunk opzetten
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> ik ga even weg, ben er zo wel weer
<Ronnie> ik zie wat je bedoeld, de bestanden staan er wel, maar worden nergens geinclude denk ik
<Idroy> ben er weer
<Idroy> Ronnie, wat moet ik nou met jou branch doen? Ik vind hem er wel goed uit zien. Of wil je eerst nog even die header en footer fixen?
<StefandeVries> Welkom back, Idroy
<Ronnie> Idroy: er was een hardcoded pad naar de header en footer
<Ronnie> fix is onderweg
<Ronnie> Idroy: bzr pull
<Idroy> Ronnie, ok ga ik nu doen :)
<Idroy> hmmm, heb hem in trunk staan, doe bzr pull, hij deed wel wat, maar ik zie nog geen footer header.
<Ronnie> nee, ik zie het nu ook, net deed hij het wel, waarschijnlijk had ik zelf het verkeerde file open staan, of de verkeerde theme geselecteerd
<Idroy> heb jij jouw branch net gemerged?
<Idroy> hmmm
<Idroy> nvm
<Ronnie> Idroy: bzr pull
<Idroy> hebbes
<Idroy> hij doet het nu wel
<Idroy> mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb jouw branch even nagekeken, ziet er goed uit. Hoe kan ik hem nu mergen met trunk?
<Ronnie> de merge heb je gedaan, maar als hij goed is, mag je hem pushen naar lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme\
<Ronnie> zonder die laatste \
<Idroy> dus in de map gaan staan en: bzr push lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme doen
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> dan zou je wat moeten zien over revisie 10
<Idroy> yordi@yordi-desktop:~/trunk$ bzr push lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Idroy> No new revisions or tags to push.
<Idroy> moet hem zeker eerst nog even commiten?
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> was ik even vergeten
<Idroy> ok, np :)
<Ronnie> en dan mag je ook op de LP pagina aangeven dat deze gemerged is, volgens mij doet hij dat niet vanzelf (kan zijn dat dit intussen is aangepast)
<Idroy> Committing to: /home/yordi/trunk/
<Idroy> bzr: ERROR: No changes to commit. Please 'bzr add' the files you want to commit, or use --unchanged to force an empty commit.
<Ronnie> bzr status
<Idroy> en dan nog een keer proberen?
<Ronnie> nee, ik ben benieuwd wat die voor info geeft
<Idroy> die doet niets
<Ronnie> oke en bzr info
<Idroy> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<Idroy> Location:
<Idroy>   branch root: .
<Idroy> Related branches:
<Idroy>     push branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme/
<Idroy>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme/
<Idroy>   submit branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/css-improvements/
<Ronnie> hmm, even denken
<Ronnie> ik denk dat ik een grote fout heb gemaakt, en de header + footer wijzigingen samen met mijn andere wijzigingen gecommit heb :(
<Ronnie>                           9.     By                     Ronnie                         7 minutes ago           Used theme_dir instead of theme_url for the header and footer                                                                  8.     By                     Ronnie                         15 minutes ago           Updated Theme Info                                                                  7.     By                     Ronnie  
<Idroy> oh oh
<Ronnie> yup, commit #7 ben ik de fout in gegaan
<Ronnie> geeft opzich nu niets, maar is best harry van mij
<Idroy> ah ja, jij hebt hem dus gepushed naar light-smf-themes i.p.v. je eigen branch?
<Ronnie> nee, ik heb perongelijk mijn css branch even gemerged om te testen hoe de header en footer daar zaten. toen kwam ik er achter dat het pad hardcoded was. daarna zou ik het gerevert moeten hebben, maar dat ben ik vergeten
<Idroy> ah okay
<Idroy> shit happens
<Idroy> dus nu hoef ik hem niet meer te pushen?
<Ronnie> nee, is niet meer nodig
<Ronnie> de wijziging staat nu ook online
<Idroy> op launchpad heb ik hem nu approved
<Idroy> als het goed is
<RobinJ> Mag ik m'n naam al bij een pakket zetten op de statuspagina en beginnen?
<Idroy> Ronnie, moet ik hem nu ook weer reverten?
<Ronnie> nee, ook niet meer nodig. bzr revert zet alles terug wat het commando bzr status weergeeft
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> RobinJ: wat bedoel je?
<RobinJ> hallo? :p
<RobinJ> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<Ronnie> niet zo ongeduldig hè ;)
<RobinJ> mag je je naam al bij een pakket zetten als vertaler en beginnen? of is het te vroeg? :p
<RobinJ> geduld is niet echt een gave van mij, hehe :p
<Ronnie> RobinJ: ik ben niet van het vertaal team, dit kun je beter aan trijntje vragen (ping trijntje)
<RobinJ> trijntje? :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, vooral allemaal trijntje gaan pingen. :P
<StefandeVries> Komt om in bliepjes nu. xD
<Idroy> trijntje? :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<RobinJ> bliepjes?
<RobinJ> * Ping-antwoord van trijntje: 0.85 second(en) << op deze manier pingen? of wat bedoelen jullie? :p
<StefandeVries> Highlight alerts.
<RobinJ> ok :p
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb die quickbuttons ook terug gezet en heb het naar mijn branch gepushed. Dus dan weet je het ;)
<Ronnie> ok, dan kijk ik er eens naar
<Idroy> :)
<RobinJ> ping pong trijntje
<RobinJ> :(
<Ronnie> Idroy: als je nog het inline modify icoontje terug zet, dan is hij klaar om gevommit te worden
<StefandeVries> Ghehe
<StefandeVries> Uitgespuugd. :P
<Ronnie> RobinJ: geduld hebben is een schone zaak, extra pingen zorgt er niet voor dat iemand sneller reageert, maar juist geirriteerd raakt
<leoquant> hallo erkan^
<leoquant> Ronnie, misschien al gevraagd, maar maak je gebruik van de SFTP service dat bij het ubuntu membership "komt".?
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<Idroy> Ronnie, oh ja inderdaad, dat icoontje was ik nog vergeten, zal het nog even snel doen
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb hem net gepushed. Ik ga nu eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Ronnie> Idroy: iconen zijn gepushed
<Idroy> Ronnie, zag het :D
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik heb een people.u.c account. Pas al aan trijntje toegezegd om daar localized images te hosten
<leoquant> Ronnie, welke additionele software moet je installeren vanuit een kale desktop omgeving om dit werkend te krijgen? En veilig te krijgen? of is dat niet nodig?
<Ronnie> leoquant: volgens mij gewoon ssh en je private key waar je de public van op lp hebt geupload
<leoquant> juistum en bedankt!
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zag dat je gister, of vandaag aan iemand hier vroeg hoe het staat met het testen van smf2 door het beheer team? En, hoe staat het ervoor? :P
<StefandeVries> Heej Idroy :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat vroeg ik vandaag, maar nog geen antwoord gekregen
<Idroy> Ronnie, ah okay
<Idroy> lord4163, jij was toch nog wel geïnterresseerd in Elementary OS luna, of niet? Als je deze branch branched (ghehe), dan kan je een daily live .iso maken. https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/elementaryos/congrego
<lord4163> Aah ja :)
<Idroy> het is niet gegarandeerd dat je het ook daadwerkelijk ermee kan installeren, maar het is in ieder geval wel een live .iso
<Idroy> volgens mij :)
<lord4163> oké zal eens kijken
<lord4163> bedankt :)
<Idroy> geen dank, zag het toevallig in #elementary-dev langskomen
<Idroy> het scriptje draait op dit moment ook bij mij. Ga hem zo proberen als ie klaar is, ook al draai ik het meeste van elementary-os al.
<Idroy> ga even die .iso proberen, cya
<StefandeVries> wb, Idroy :)
<Idroy> :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: zal ik een bericht op het forum plaatsen om feedback te vragen op het nieuwe forum thema
<Idroy> Ronnie, ja doe maar
<Idroy> Ronnie,  het thema is al behoorlijk ver, al zeg ik het zelf. Enige punt wat nog echt verandert moet worden, is dat icoon voor: "author" als je een topic open hebt staan.
<Idroy> Die balk, wordt dat alleen maar daar gebruikt? Of als je hem korter maakt, gaan er dan nog meer van dat soort balken mee?
<Idroy> of dfat icoontje daar weg halen
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat is een van de dingen dat nog moet gebeuren. ik heb nog wel wat andere dingen gespot: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php?topic=8.0 (het blok met vraag)
<Idroy> ik weet niet echt hoe nuttig die is.
<Ronnie> ik ook niet, hetzelfde geld voor het icoon voor de poll
<Idroy> oh ja, daar zit nog een achtergrond achter.
<Idroy> Inderdaad, vrij nutteloos imho
<Idroy> je ziet eigenlijk sowieso al dat het een poll is, of een gesloten/sticky topic is, als je in de boards kijkt
<Ronnie> de marge boven de tekst "vraag" is wat klein
<Ronnie> de lijntjes eronder lopen niet tot het eind door
<Idroy> ik zie ook dat de 2nd menu in het forum, niet de zelfde hoogte heeft als in de rest van de site
<Idroy> oh, dat komt denk ik door de zoekbalk
<Idroy> naja
<Idroy> ook niet echt interressant, en valt eigenlijk niet op
<Idroy> lijkt mij opzich wel een goed idee om die icoontjes voor "author" en "poll" weg te halen, als dat kan. Lijkt me een simpele oplossing, en ze zijn toch niet echt nuttig.
<Ronnie> Idroy: doen we, hoe wil je het aanpakken, hiden met HTML of CSS?]
<Idroy> uhm,  waar krijg je het minst problemen met shitty browsers mee?
<Ronnie> maakt beide niet uit.'
<Ronnie> normaal zou ik zeggen HTML, maar omdat we de template nog niet hebben aangepast (en dus ook niet betaat in ons thema) zou ik gaan voor CSS
<Idroy> wat is het makkelijkst?
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> css it is
<Ronnie> :D
<Idroy> ik zag ook dat je het thema naam hebt verandert van Ubuntu Theme naar Ubuntu Theme Netherlands? :D
<Ronnie> ja, was wel nodig vanwege de nederlandse header
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-24
<leoquant> morgen
<StefandeVries> Goede morgen leoquant :_)
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Waarom die :P?
<leoquant> goed humeur?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hoe vind je het nieuwe forum?
<StefandeVries> Als niet-graphicus: prachig :D
<leoquant> groots vind ik het
 * leoquant buigt diep voor alle medewerkers
<leoquant> wel wat "wittig", zou een dieper grijs fraaier zijn?
<StefandeVries> Nee, denk ik niet.
<leoquant> (das een kwestie van smaak)
<StefandeVries> Ik hou van wit, misschien ligt het daaraan.
<StefandeVries> Ja, precies.
<leoquant> over smaak kun je zo lang zeuren enzo...dus: geweldige vormgeving/opzet
 * StefandeVries wacht op de commentaren van Femke.
<Oer> wit geeft wel rust aan je ogen :-) toppie
<leoquant> ik ga zo eens registreren ik kijken of er malle dingen in zitten
<leoquant> ik=en
<leoquant> oer houdt ook van tabula rasa?
<Oer> als dat zo heet, ja prachtig.
<leoquant> een schone lei is niet bepaald wit, foute bewoording
<Oer> het is prettig schaalbaar, dat viel me wel op.
<StefandeVries> Tabula rasa, mooie term.
<Oer> ( ctrl + muiswheel )
<leoquant> het is zo veel mooier en oer idd
<StefandeVries> 'Intelligente' css erachter. Laat dat maar aan Ronnie over. :)
<StefandeVries> Schitterend werk, imo
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> En een mooi praktijkvoorbeeld van Mwanzo, met Idroy
<leoquant> ja!
<leoquant> al zit er in het mwanzo een selfstarving tendency...helaas
<leoquant> -het
<StefandeVries> Ja, we raken mensen kwijt aan teams.
<StefandeVries> Da's wel jammer.
<leoquant> indeed StefandeVries
<leoquant> ik ga binnenkort weer aan de weg timmeren en gas geven
<StefandeVries> Aan de ene kant ligt dat ook aan de beperkte toestroom. maar we krijgen mensen wel daar waar ze van pas komen, en dat was het doel :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, wat ga je doen?
<leoquant> meer publiciteit geven aan het initiatief
<leoquant> de vergaderingen weer leven inblazen
<leoquant> mensen houden aan hun afspraken
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> en toezeggingen
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot :\
<leoquant> mwanzobot is toch ok en zeer goed?
<leoquant> wat is er?
<StefandeVries> doe moet ik dan weer online krijgen
<leoquant> o, impl. van utility gedeelte?
<leoquant> o zo...
<StefandeVries> En de netbook was net wer nuttig geworden.
<leoquant> kan dat toch niet via de comm. server StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Als al het geneuzel achterwege kan blijven.
<StefandeVries> bbl
<leoquant> ja dat kan
<leoquant> beloof ik
<leoquant> mwanzobot is te goed om stil te liggen
<leoquant> imho
<StefandeVries> Ik kan zo een benodigdheden lijstje maken, dat is geen probleem.
<StefandeVries> De code is door commandoline en JanC nagekeen
<StefandeVries> Wat ik nodig heb van het beheerteam is medewerking en natuurijk ook hun vereisten.
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries
<leoquant> duidelijk
<StefandeVries> Dat ga ik nog wel eens overleggen.
<StefandeVries> (En aan die toezegging mag je me houden ;))
<leoquant> hehe, ik vind dat we eruit moeten komen met z'n allen
<leoquant> bot==>server===>terug in de channels
<StefandeVries> Ook wil ik evenw eten hoe eht met de uptime zit.
<leoquant> uiteraard
<StefandeVries> Als jij een grote rode schroevendraaier was, waar zou je dan zijn?
 * StefandeVries zoekt zich een ongeluk
<leoquant> ツ tot later
<Idroy> mooi... heb ook de poll results balk gevonden. Is blijkbaar gewoon een plaatje. Naja even oranje maken :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: oops net te laat gezien. was er ook mee bezig
<Idroy> ah
<Ronnie> is die van jou al af?
<Idroy> ja, bijna
<Idroy> zat eerst met gimp te klooien, net inkscape opgestart, en daar gaat het heel gemakkelijk mee, en erg net
<Ronnie> oh, ik ben benieuwd
<Idroy> wil je hem egaal hebben?
<Idroy> of met een schaduw, net zoals de vorige?
<Ronnie> ik denk met schaduw
<Ronnie> ansders wordt het wel erg kaal
<Idroy> het past zonder schaduw wel goed bij die andere oranje balken opzich
<Idroy> maar ik zal wel even kijken
<Ronnie> even een screen maken en ze naast elkaar vergelijken, moment
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> als ik ze naast elkaar zie, vind ik die met schaduw toch mooier
<Ronnie> Idroy: http://imgur.com/GMzmp
<Ronnie> wat vind jij?
<Idroy> hmmmm
<Idroy> zonder
<Ronnie> oke, dan doen we zonder. het is zeker niet lekijk en wel constent met de rest van het thema
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad, het past wel beter bij die andere balken
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb zo'n balk: http://i.imgur.com/gmtnb.png Als je de .png ervan wilt hebben, kan ik je die ook zo wel sturen. Voor 1 klein dingetje te pushen lijkt me wat overbodig
<Ronnie> oke, stuur maar op, ik heb nog wat andere wijzigingen in het poll blokje
<Ronnie> kijk maar eens naar het layout verschil
<Ronnie> Idroy: vraagje, zie jij goed het verschil tussen wit en lichtgrijs op de website
<Ronnie> als ik op mijn laptop kijk zie ik duidelijk verschil en ziet de site er erg goed uit
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; ik vind met mooier
<MrChrisDruif> met schaduw*
<Ronnie> kijk ik op de computer, dan lijkt het grijs ook bijna wit t ezijn en komt de site heel flets over
<Ronnie> het oranje is op de computer trouwens ook veel minder mooi
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zie wel verschil
<MrChrisDruif> Bij welk onderdeel je geselecteerd hebt? (In dit geval Forum?)
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: zie jij ook verschil tussen tussen het grijs en wit?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wel, maar anders is het oranje een extra indicatie natuurlijk
<Idroy> Ik vind het er opzich wel goed uit zien, het past ook bij het scherm waar alle topics onder elkaar staan
<Ronnie> Idroy: had je de png al opgestuurd?
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/6Fz20ljH6WRMUjJmLgGzZN
<Ronnie> Idroy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/poll-widget/+merge/94534
<Idroy> ziet er goed uit,ga hem nu pushen
<Idroy> zo, volgens mij is het gelukt :)
<Ronnie> zo te zien is het idd gelukt. nice!
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zie ook dat, als je een topic sticky maakt en op slot zet, dat er dan nog een ander icoontje er neer gezet wordt (namelijk quick-lock-sticky.gif) die heb ik net ook aangepast. En dat ziet er nu zo uit: http://i.imgur.com/xG8lR.png
<Idroy> Ronnie, https://code.launchpad.net/~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/quick-lock-sticky/+merge/94541
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb ook nog even verder gekeken, kon zo snel geen icoontjes meer vinden die niet bij het thema passen. Ik zal nog wel even op het forum plaatsen, dat ze daar ook even naar moeten kijken. Kan geen kwaad lijkt me :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik heb even nog wat andere varianten gemaakt, ben benieuwd wat je er van vind: http://imgur.com/wvoVN
<Ronnie> het probleem van die rondjes is, dat het icoon zelf kleiner word, en daardoor minder duidelijk vind ik
<Idroy> hmmm, dat ziet er niet slecht uit, en dan zou ik voor de grijze gaan
<Idroy> Ja, dat is waar
<Ronnie> ja, ik zat te twijfelen tusse nlicht grijs en oranje, maar omdat het geen belangrijk icoon is, maar puur de status aangeeft van een topic is grijs een prima keuze
<Ronnie> ik ben nu op IE7 aan het testen, en moet zeggen dat het er verassend goed uit ziet. dat had ik niet verwacht, meestal kost zijn de verschillen erg groot
<Idroy> en dan die icoontjes van: Normal topic, hot topic, topic you have posted in. Gewoon zo laten?
<Idroy> Oh, mooi :D
<Ronnie> ik zit te twijfelen, het is veel werk om ze allemaal om te zetten, maar dan zijn we ook wel weer af van de ronde kartelrandjes. dus als je het erg graag doet, graag. maar anders is het zeker prima zoals het nu is
<Idroy> opzich, van die grijze kartelrandjes zijn we nu bijna van af. Ze moeten nu alleen nog gehide worden in die balk in het topic voor author en poll.
<Ronnie> Idroy: klopt, het is het een of het ander. Wat jij het liefst doet, doen we :)
<Idroy> hmmmm, ik maak even een mock-up ervan. (als die icoontjes gehide worden)
<Idroy> dat ziet er dan zo uit: http://i.imgur.com/WfHa1.png
<Idroy> dan ben ik wel voorstander voor die sticky en lock icoontjes, die jij hebt gemaakt. Ik heb de .svg nog. Dus ik zal ze dan wel even naar .png en dan naar .gif converteren met dat scriptje
<Idroy> wow
<Idroy> ziet er echt heel nice uit zo
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb nu dit: http://i.imgur.com/7HZ70.png
<Idroy> Ze zijn mij iets te groot
<Idroy> wat vind jij?
<Ronnie> tikje te groot ja
<Ronnie> maar vind het al beter dan de rondjes
<Idroy> ik ook :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, http://i.imgur.com/rCt31.png
<Idroy> 16x16 zijn ze nu
<Ronnie> ziet er erg goed uit, klaar voor de merge request
<Idroy> mooi :)
<Idroy> Ik heb hem net proposed for merge
<Ronnie> oke, komt zo ook een propose van mij aan met veelal IE7 fixes, en een paar vote widget fixes (meer ruimte tussen items)
<Idroy> ok, cool :D
<Ronnie> nu is het forum ook wat meer toegankelijk voor smartphones
<Ronnie> ga eerst de was ophangen, daarna kijk in je request even na
<Idroy> ok, nice, niet eens echt aan gedacht aan die dingen
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Idroy> zo, heb nog heel snel 1 commit gedaan, zag dat show_sticky.gif nog niet verandert was
<RobinJ> hoe vertaal je dingen als "Menu Discovery"? :/
<RobinJ> klinkt nogal slecht als we het "Menuontdekking" noemen, niet?
<RobinJ> en "Menuontdekkingsanimatieduur" wordt hem al helemaal niet
<Ronnie> Idroy: bij nader inzien, mag het slot icoontje nog een tikje kleiner. de punaise grootte is wel goed
<Idroy> ok, is goed, zal ik zo doen
<Ronnie> maak hem maar ter grootte van de punaise zonder naald
<Ronnie> dan zien ze er naast elkaar ook goed uit
<Idroy> ye, inderdaad
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb het slotje wat kleiner gemaakt, en gepushed
<Idroy> hij is nu even groot als de punaise zonder naald
<Idroy> ik zag ook dat jij een merge request had gedaan
<Idroy> zal het nu ff bekijken
<Ronnie> Idroy: die van jou is nu gepushed
<Idroy> ok :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, ziet er goed uit
<Idroy> en is net gepushed :)
<Ronnie> zo de wijzigignen staan nu ook online
<Idroy> ik zie het :D
<Ronnie> Idroy: als we kijken naar de profile settings is er nog genoeg te doen
<Idroy> uhm, bij profile info? Of modify profile?
<Idroy> ah
<Idroy> bij, show stats zijn er ook nog dingen die verandert moeten worden
<Idroy> die balken bij show stats heb ik verandert
<Idroy> zijn nu ubuntu oranje
<Idroy> moest via css
<Ronnie> ja, die pagina's die weinig gebruikt worden hebben we nog geen aandacht aan besteed
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> zo, die balkjes zijn nu oranje, nu ga ik die pie chart die je in de statistieken ziet, ook passend maken :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun je even nog naar deze pagina kijken: index.php?action=profile;area=statistics;u=1
<Ronnie> btw ik heb de class="content" nu een padding van 1em gegeven, zodat elke pagina er al een stuk beter uit ziet
<Idroy> daar ben ik net mee bezig
<Idroy> heb die balkjes al oranje gemaakt
<Idroy> ok, mooi, ben benieuwd :)
<Idroy> ben nu bezig met die pie chart
<Idroy> wow, die pie charts zijn wel veel werk
<Idroy> hmmm, heb een tutorial gevonden, voor pie charts in gimp, kijken of het daarmee wil
<Ronnie> Idroy: met kleur vervagen is het best goed te doen
<Idroy> ja, kan maar dan moet je alsnog veel handmatig in kleuren, heb nu een manier om het met paths te doen
<Idroy> en dan doet ie ook meteen de kleuren goed
<Idroy> welke kleuren wil jij in de pie chart? In ieder geval ubuntu oranje
<Idroy> en dat grijs wat ook in die andere iconen zitten?
<Ronnie> 2x oranje, waarvan de 2e lichter
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Ronnie> Idroy: http://imgur.com/rDBZY
<Idroy> hmmm, hoe doe je dat eigenlijk?
<Idroy> gewoon de bucket tool, en dan similar colors?
<Idroy> anyway, ik heb hem erin gezet
<Idroy> die van jou
<Idroy> hmmm, die iconen in die balken moeten ook nog weg, die zitten ook nog in die statistieken
<Idroy> pagina
<Idroy> zo, heb jou stats_pie in me commit gedaan
<Idroy> Ronnie, het lijkt mij wel een goed idee om die iconen uit die balken te halen. Heb die mock-up bekeken, en dat ziet er toch wel erg nice uit. En we hebben weer een gekartelde randen issue minder :D
<Idroy> maargoed, ik ga nu eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Ronnie> eerst "Alpha to selection", dan de bucket tool met eerst: Mode Hue, en dan Mode Saturation
<Ronnie> oh, hij is al wrg
<Idroy> en... daar ben ik weer :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: eerst "Alpha to selection", dan de bucket tool met eerst: Mode Hue, en dan Mode Saturation
<Idroy> och ja, nice dankje :)
<Idroy> zal ik mijn branch weer proposen? Heb die balkes in statistieken oranje gemaakt, en ik heb jouw pie charts erin gezet
<Idroy> het enige wat ik bij die profile settings zo zie, is dat die iconen uit die balken moeten, die categorie iconen.
<Ronnie> kun je dat ook meteen in je proposal meenmen?
<Idroy> ja, sure, alleen heb ik geen idee hoe ik die iconen weg moet halen.
<Ronnie> css -> display: none
<Idroy> okay, en waar moet ik dat invullen
<Idroy> oh wacht, misschien heb ik het
<Idroy> nope
<Idroy> oh toch wel
<Idroy> mooi
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb hem proposed
<Idroy> zo... ga me heel even douchen, ben er straks wel weer
<Idroy> tot zo
<Ronnie> merged
<Ronnie> tot zo
<Idroy> zo, ik ben er weer
<Idroy> ah. nice :D
<Idroy> Oh, btw, maakt mij niet echt heel veel uit hoor, maar me naam is: Yordi. ;-). Zag het toevallig verkeerd op het forum en in 2 commits staan. :P
<Ronnie> oh, oops. de eerste keer had ik het wel goed. zal er voortaan beter op letten
<Ronnie> ik ben nog even alle paginas aan het nalopen
<Ronnie> kom nog wat kleine dingen tegen, maar niets ergs meer
<Idroy> ah, geen probleem hoor.
<Idroy> Oh nice, ik ga ook even alles langs
<Idroy> Ja, inderdaad het zijn nu nog maar een paar dingetjes
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik zit ook nog te twijfelen of ik de buttons de kleur aea79f moet geven, zoals in de specificatie voor secondary buttons, ipv dd4814 voor primary
<Ronnie> en dan voor enkele buttons een uitzondering maken'
<Idroy> ok, en welke buttons bedoel je?
<Ronnie> alle oranje submit buttons
<Idroy> oh ja
<Idroy> ja, wat je kan doen is, de reply, post en dat soort knoppen oranje maken, en dan bijv. preview:  #aea79f
<Ronnie> ja, dat denk ik ook
<Ronnie> zal alleen niet werken in IE8 en kleiner. omdat deze geen input[name=x] ondersteunune
<Ronnie> maar dat is niet zo'n probleem, dan zien die alleen maar grijze buttons
<Ronnie> is verder geen groot issue
<Idroy> Oh okay
<Idroy> nee, inderdaad
<Ronnie> waar ik verder nog niet tevreden over ben is: de dropdown menu's, previous - next knoppen
<Idroy> oh ja, die dropdown menu's kunnen wel wat meer contrast t.o.v. de achtergrond gebruiken
<Idroy> misschien een omlijning ofzo?
<Ronnie> probeer eens wat, maak een screenshot zodra je wat denkt te hebben
<Idroy> ok is goed, ik maak wel even een mock-up
<Ronnie> hmm, die grijze kleur voor knoppen gaat niet lukken, sommige knoppen hebben geen name tag
<Ronnie> ik kan wel zorgen dat sommige knoppen grijs worden, maar default zijn ze oranje
<Ronnie> oke, ik ben er doorheen. ik zal mijn wijzigingen committen
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/lots-of-css-changes/+merge/94607
<Idroy> oh ja, met die grijze knoppen is best wel gaaf :D
<Idroy> ik zie ook dat de tekst in de statistieken pagina wat beter staat (wat naar rechts) :D
<Idroy> ziet er goed uit, en gepushed :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb nog wat zit te klooien met die drop-down menu's. Heb nu dit: http://i.imgur.com/T0MaM.png
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik ben nog niet helemaal tevreden
<Idroy> nope, ik ook niet
<Idroy> geen idee eigenlijk ook, wat daar nog goed aan te doen is
<Ronnie> ik zal in de film pauze eens sleutelen
<Idroy> heb nu de achtergrond ervan wit gemaakt, ipv f7f7f7: http://i.imgur.com/zE0p9.png
<Idroy> het is het allemaal net niet
<Ronnie> Idroy: dit is wat ik tot nu toe heb: http://i.imgur.com/AV8CZ.png
<Ronnie> het probleem is, wanneer er geen dropdown is, deze ook een grijze achtergrond heeft met de donkere border
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb je daar ook een screenshot van? Hoe dat eruit ziet, zonder drop down
<Ronnie> Idroy: http://imgur.com/RYgqr
<Idroy> hmmm, ziet er alsnog wel nice uit
<Idroy> en het geeft wel extra feedback dat je ook daadwerkelijk op die knop zit
<Ronnie> alle items hebben een klasse dus we kunnen voor de items die geen dropdown hebben wat anders verzinnen
<Idroy> ah ja
<Ronnie> alleen deze gaat dan niet goed
<Ronnie> http://localhost/forum/index.php?action=moderate;area=reports
<Ronnie> die hebben geen id of class
<Ronnie> en deze: http://localhost/forum/index.php?action=admin;area=news
<Ronnie> hmm toch ingewikkeld
<Idroy> hmmmm, irritant
<Idroy> daar een class voor aan maken?
<Ronnie> dan moeten we veel templates aanpassen
<Ronnie> ik ga wel wat anders verzinnen
<Idroy> oh, okay
<Ronnie> mijn baas zegt wel eens: als je voor iets simpels moeilijke fratsen uit moet halen, dan doe je het verkeerd
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-25
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> morge Idroy
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> hmmm, even gimp 2.7 hier opzetten, heb even die layer groups nodig :)
<Idroy> Ik heb ook gelezen dat ze er al behoorlijk ver mee zijn, met 2.8 te releasen
<Idroy> hmmm, gaat moeilijk worden voor Ubunu 12.04, naja dan maar even rebooten naar windows
<Idroy> brb
<Ronnie> johanvd: volgens mij klopt de tijd op het forum niet meer sinds de laatste update. jou bericht schijnt te zijn van Vandaag om 02:36:02
<Idroy> ey oh
<Oer> :-)
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<StefandeVries> :)
<Idroy> brb
<Idroy> en... daar ben ik weer :)
<StefandeVries> wb, Idroy :)
<Idroy> :D
<Ronnie> ping johanvd
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Rachelle
<johanvd> hoi Ronnie
<Ronnie> johanvd: had je mijn vorige bericht gelezen over de forum tijd?
<Ronnie> of staat bij mij de instelling gewoon verkeerd?
<johanvd> ik denk dat het bij jou ligt, bij mij gaat het wel goed en heb anderen er ook niet over gehoord
<Ronnie> hmm, bij mij staat in de instellingen Tijdsinstelling: forum standaard
<johanvd> je kan bij je accountvoorkeuren de tijdsafwijking instellen, die zou op 0 moeten staan
<Ronnie> oh dat is de weergave
<Ronnie> de afwijking staat bij mij op 0
<johanvd> ik zal even kijken
<Ronnie> Huidige forum tijd: 2012/02/25, 21:18:17 <= die klopt weer wel
<Ronnie> ik vroeg me namelijk af hoe je dit bericht http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/ubuntu-nl-updates/msg803490/#msg803490 om 02:36:02 kon hebben terwijl de tijd bij mij toen in het bericht las 02:40 aangaf
<johanvd> gokje: ander database-onderhoud rond die tijd?
<johanvd> ik was toen bezig om via de onderhoudsfuncties van het forum alle databases na te lopen, alle forumtotalen, statistieken etc. opnieuw te berekenen enz.
<johanvd> iets anders zou ik zo eigenlijk niet weten.
<Ronnie> oke, ik zal zo eens een bericht plaatsen en kijken of de tijd nu wel sync loopt
<johanvd> de instellingen van het forum zelf staan verder goed.
<Ronnie> hoe staat het eigenlijk met het testen van SMF2?
<johanvd> gisteren weer een test gedaan met de huidige forumdatabase op een VM, maar dat liep grondig in de soep
<Ronnie> zijn het plugins die veel fouten geven?
<johanvd> aankomende week ga ik er weer mee verder
<johanvd> er zijn door een aantal plugins (de google maps bijv.) extra kolommen in de database gemaakt, ik denk dat het daarop vastloopt
<Ronnie> oke, het thema is zo goed als af
<johanvd> goed bezig :)
<Ronnie> ja, ik ben meer dan tevreden over het resultaat
<Ronnie> behalve de voorpagina, die loopt nog niet echt lekker
<Ronnie> via welke manier wordt eigenlijk die topheader met forumrichtlijken etc weergegeven?
<johanvd> via de thema instellingen, HTML box - between top and forum:
<Ronnie> johanvd: is dat een plugin of standaard forum spul
<johanvd> volgens mij standaard, maar dat kan in smf2 anders zijn natuurlijk.
<johanvd> het staat bij de themavoorkeuren
<Ronnie> oh, het kan ook thema specifiek zijn. kan zijn dat thema's ook eigen settings kunnen hebben
<johanvd> dat zou best wel kunnen ja
<Ronnie> smf2 heeft wel een nieuws module, maar die laat maar 1 item tegelijk zien
<johanvd> die heeft het huidige forum ook, maar die gebruiken we niet vanwege prestaties
<johanvd> net als bijv. de kalender, die vreet ook resources
<Ronnie> zit op de communityserver in ieder geval geen HTML box
<Ronnie> even kijken hoe we dit op moeten lossen dan
<Ronnie> zijn er verder nog items die in het nieuwe thema verwerkt zouden moeten worden?
<Ronnie> johanvd: enig idee waarom de nieuws module veel resources vraagt?
<johanvd> niet zo uit mijn hoofd
<Ronnie> in het huidige thema zitten 2 varianten, een static en een 'scroller'
<johanvd> ik weet wel dat ze in de documentatie en forums aanraden om die opties uit te zetten
<Ronnie> de static hoeft volgens mij helemaal niet veel resources te gebruiken. misschien is dat ook voor SMF2 opgelost
<johanvd> ik probeer even een screenshot te maken van de hele pagina van de themavoorkeuren
<johanvd> hij zit in je mail
<Ronnie> ic
<Ronnie> is het toevallig iets wat Dennis of SWAT gemaakt zou kunnen hebben
<johanvd> zou kunnen
<johanvd> ik denk dat het bij het thema hoort. dat is een standaardthema dat door dennis aangepast is vziw
<Ronnie> johanvd: kun je ook eens een screen maken van het default thema settings pagina?
<johanvd> dat kan alleen door het default thema tijdelijk voor iedereen in te stellen als standaard
<johanvd> dat doe ik dus liever niet ;)
<Ronnie> hmm, nee, dat is niet handig
<johanvd> misschien dat ik morgen een screenshot kan maken van mijn lokale prutsinstallatie in een VM
<johanvd> maar ik moet nu weg, werken
<Ronnie> oke, fijne avond
<johanvd> stuur maar een mail met je vragen, dan kijk ik er morgen verder naar ;)
<Idroy> ey oh
<Ronnie> hey Idroy. je cloak gaat niet helemaal goed
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<Ronnie> (09:49:33 PM) Idroy [~Idroy@095-096-014-076.static.chello.nl] entered the room.
<Ronnie> (09:49:33 PM) Idroy left the room (quit: Changing host).
<Ronnie> (09:49:33 PM) Idroy [~Idroy@unaffiliated/idroy-/x-7192513] entered the room.
<Ronnie> (09:49:33 PM) mode (+v Idroy) by ChanServ
<Idroy> Hey Rachelle en Ronnie
<Idroy> hmmm vreemd
<Idroy> naja, hij doet het nu wel goed :D
<Idroy> -goed
<Idroy> volgens mij moet ik die join delay even aan zetten ofzo
<Ronnie> alleen is het nut van een cloak dan wel grotendeels weg.
<Idroy> mjah
<Idroy> dat is waar
<Ronnie> ja, join delay helpt ;)
<Idroy> is dat een xchat functie, of freenode?
<Idroy>  /set irc_join_delay 3
<Idroy> zoiets toch?
<Idroy> maak ik er 5 van
<Idroy> mooier getal (yeah I know)
<Ronnie> geen idee, ik gebruik pidgin met een aantal irc plugins
<Idroy> jij hij pakt hem
<Ronnie> gaat hier vanzelf ;)
<Idroy> ja*
<Idroy> ah
<Oer> ik heb 10. internet is te snel.
<Idroy> hmmm, naja maak ik er ook maar 10 van, better safe than sorry
<Idroy> zo
<Idroy> 10
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb jij al een oplossing kunnen vinden voor het dropdown menu?
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb er eerlijk gezegd helemaal niet meer naar gekeken, vond jouw oplossing opzich nog best wel netjes
<Ronnie> nah, ik ben nog niet tevreden. al zag het mét dropdown er erg goed uit
<Idroy> yep, inderdaad
<Ronnie> maar de versie zonder was erg bagger
<Idroy> ja, klopt dat zag er niet super uit
<Idroy> ga zo maar weer es fedora 16 proberen, hopelijk blijf ik nu ook even een tijdje bij dezelfde distro.... en hopelijk is dat lamp-server er een beetje makkelijk op te installeren
<Idroy> volgens mij meot ik dan wel alles 1 voor 1 installeren
<Rachelle> hoezo los installeren Idroy ?  Daar gebruik je toch je package-manager voor?:S
<Idroy> nou, in ubuntu, en andere debian gebaseerde systemen. kan je dat tasksel installeren, en via tasksel moet je dan lamp-server installeren (is een pakket van, apache, mysql en python)
<Idroy> fedora is uiteraard niet gebaseed op debian en heeft dat tasksel niet
<Idroy> dus moet je volgens mij dat apache mysql en python los van elkaar installeren
<Rachelle> moet? neuh kan
<Rachelle> synaptic... klik klik klik install
<Rachelle> ik gebruik nooit pakketten daarvoor
<Idroy> zit er in synaptic dan ook dat hele pakket van lamp-server? Zo niet moet je alsnog alles los installeren, en kan synaptic wel met yum overweg?
<Rachelle> nee synaptic is een schil bovenop apt
<Rachelle> de boel is in feite los ja en dat vind ik heel fijn.  kan exact de modules aanklikken die ik wil
<Rachelle> hoi pvandewyngaerde1
<pvandewyngaerde1> hoi
<Idroy> Rachelle, je weet dat Fedora geen apt gebruikt he?
<Idroy> Anyway, ik ga even rebooten naar de live usb
<Idroy> en dan isntalleren
<Idroy> ben er straks wel weer
<Rachelle> ik weet.  reageerde ook op je opmerking van ubuntu en andere debian gebaseerde systemen
<pvandewyngaerde1> dit is een goed initiatief
<pvandewyngaerde1> mag ik lid worden van jullie launchpad team ?
<Oer> dat kan, als je een launchpad account hebt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en klik join
<Oer> lid worden van een van de teams, dat wil je vast meer weten, en de teams ook :P
<pvandewyngaerde1> ik ken JanC redelijk goed, we stonden vandaag nog samen op een beurs Ubuntu te promoten
<pvandewyngaerde1> ik ben dus trouwen van .be
<pvandewyngaerde1> trouwens
<Oer> ha mooi, welkom, en nog gefeliciteerd !
<Idroy> zo, ben ik weer
<Oer> BE is door de keuring heengekomen, onlangs.
<pvandewyngaerde1> ja inderdaad, in dezelfde meeting als jullie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-26
<Oer> intressant, edubuntu 2 uur uitproberen in een VM > Probeer Edubuntu met je browser http://edubuntu.org/vmmanager (#Ubuntu voor het #onderwijs). Vereist wel Java en even registreren
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb je via het forum een pm gestuurd.
<timo^> spannend heur
<StefandeVries> Nounou.
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Thomas_de_Graaff?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi StefandeVries
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan zelf niet op de rekening van de stichting kijken of je bijdrage binnen is gekomen. Ik zal eens vragen of onze penningmeester (TonH) er naar wil kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij kan er dan ook voor zorgen dat de weergave op de site actueel is. (bestandje met bankmutaties uploaden)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-02-23
<Sander_> Hallo iedereen!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-02-25
<jeffrey__> ik heb een vraag ik heb de mint linux (oem) versie wat kan ik daar mee
